# STAR WIRES



## Rollinaround

HERES A THREAD DEDICATED TO STAR WIRES...HERE IS A SET I PICKED UP TONIGHT. 50 SPOKE 13X7....BUT MISSING CAPS(  )

:biggrin: :0 

























ALL DATES MATCH!

KEEP THE PICS COMIN!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

HERE IS SOME FOR A "G"
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pts/704510680.html


----------



## scooby

My old Limo :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

"CAPRICE CLASSICS" WILL THE CAPS FROM SUMMIT FIT?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 8 2008, 12:16 AM~10821768
> *My old Limo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 8 2008, 12:26 AM~10821799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 8 2008, 12:42 AM~10821850
> *"CAPRICE CLASSICS" WILL THE CAPS FROM SUMMIT FIT?
> *


...THE CRAGAR ONES. OR WERE THE OLDER ONES DIFFERENT?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 7 2008, 10:42 PM~10821850
> *"CAPRICE CLASSICS" WILL THE CAPS FROM SUMMIT FIT?
> *


not sure there are some on ebay


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Eryk




----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup: 

I GOT SOME OLD ADS I'LL POST UP LATER


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 03:45 PM~10824058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



were did you find those spinners????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

are 14s rare in these? never seen 14s just 15s


----------



## SUPREME69

heres one of my 50 spoke 13x7 star wires, the got the western caps. josh i got 2 spare caps like these.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 08:55 PM~10826548
> *heres one of my 50 spoke 13x7 star wires, the got the western caps.*


Those aren't western caps. They're Weld caps.


----------



## 76monte1

the spinners???? EryK


----------



## Eryk

Those are my homie Donnie's Cragar Eagle spinners. He runs them on the 30spokes on his Olds. They're probably one of the more rare cragar caps. They pop up on ebay every now and then, but I never see a full set. And lately, all I've seen is a couple gold ones. They're my favorite for sure. Gotta love the hollow 3-bars!


----------



## 76monte1

thanks will keep a eye out for them couse there the shitz


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10826578
> *Those aren't western caps.  They're Weld caps.
> *



i have another cap thats the same except it says western on it


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10826709
> *i have another cap thats the same except it says western on it
> *


I have them too. The western ones say Western under the big W. The Weld caps have the Weld logo, which is also a W. It's a little boxier W with a line in it. The weld caps actually say Star Wire right above the W. They both used the same style cap, with the border around the edge. Some cragar caps have that same design too. They were all basically the same manufacturer, but with different labels at different times.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 09:28 PM~10826910
> *I have them too.  The western ones say Western under the big W.  The Weld caps have the Weld logo, which is also a W.  It's a little boxier W with a line in it.  The weld caps actually say Star Wire right above the W.  They both used the same style cap, with the border around the edge.  Some cragar caps have that same design too.  They were all basically the same manufacturer, but with different labels at different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well shit :0 :biggrin: either way there still star wires  i was told a few years back that they were western caps so thats all i went by. never really bothered to check as i assumed the guy i bought them off knew what he was talking about :biggrin: thanks for the info


----------



## Eryk

haha. No prob homie. I was actually in the same boat. I got my Star Wires and they were stamped "Weld Wheels". I was all confused so I went on a hunt for the correct caps for my wheels. I bought the Western Caps and then I found the Weld advertisement in one of my 1982 LRM's. So I went on yet another crazy hunt for those. :banghead: I finally got them last year. Funny thing is nobody would ever care. Only I know that my wheels say Weld on the inside. But I'm a dork so I HAD to have the "correct" caps. It's all the same shit though.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 09:44 PM~10827058
> *haha. No prob homie.  I was actually in the same boat.  I got my Star Wires and they were stamped "Weld Wheels".  I was all confused so I went on a hunt for the correct caps for my wheels.  I bought the Western Caps and then I found the Weld advertisement in one of my 1982 LRM's.  So I went on yet another crazy hunt for those.  :banghead:  I finally got them last year.  Funny thing is nobody would ever care.  Only I know that my wheels say Weld on the inside.  But I'm a dork so I HAD to have the "correct" caps. It's all the same shit though.
> *



yup no one would ever care, but as long as you do thats what counts  im not even sure what my rims say. i just bought them and put them away never took the tires off to see. guess it really dont matter until my car is done anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10826548
> *heres one of my 50 spoke 13x7 star wires, the got the western caps. josh i got 2 spare caps like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 8 2008, 09:58 PM~10827168
> *PM SENT
> *



your box is full


----------



## Rollinaround

THANKS...



......WHERE ARE THE WHEELS STAMPED WELD? 1983 TOO LATE TO BE WELD?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 8 2008, 10:08 PM~10827255
> *THANKS...
> ......WHERE ARE THE WHEELS STAMPED WELD? 1983 TOO LATE TO BE WELD?
> *


should be on the inside where your dates are stamped.


----------



## Rollinaround

IMA LOOK.........


----------



## Rollinaround

DATED 9-23-81
ALL DATED THE SAME....


----------



## SUPREME69

shit i think im gonna go bust those old ass tires off my star wires and see what i got :biggrin: damn you eryk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Haha. Sorry homie.


Cragar Star Wire caps on ebay for anyone who is looking for some. These are up all the time.
Cragar Star Wire Caps


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 10:13 PM~10827291
> *should be on the inside where your dates are stamped.
> *


Just to save you guys time...if you have Weld Star Wires, your wheels will be stamped Weld Wheels Inc in the back of the hub. In one of the spaces between the lug holes. No need to remove your tires.

Here's mine.


















Damn, my wheels are dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 11:04 PM~10827682
> *Haha.  Sorry homie.
> Cragar Star Wire caps on ebay for anyone who is looking for some.  These are up all the time.
> Cragar Star Wire Caps
> *



i think those are the ugliest caps out of all the caps for star wires.


----------



## Eryk

Me too. And unfortunately, they're the only ones that are readily available and inexpensive.

I would love to get my hands on some Weld 3 bars.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 11:49 PM~10827884
> *Me too.  And unfortunately, they're the only ones that are readily available and inexpensive.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on some Weld 3 bars.
> *



me and my dad get into talking about wheels every now and then. he always says he cant believe how hard it is to find all these rims considering atleast around here that what everyone rolled on. not to get off-topic but he says tru rays and classics were a dime a dozen around here and now you cant find none of those 2 styles of rims.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 9 2008, 12:30 AM~10827828
> *Just to save you guys time...if you have Weld Star Wires, your wheels will be stamped Weld Wheels Inc in the back of the hub.  In one of the spaces between the lug holes.  No need to remove your tires.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, my wheels are dirty. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 11:52 PM~10827890
> *me and my dad get into talking about wheels every now and then. he always says he cant believe how hard it is to find all these rims considering atleast around here that what everyone rolled on. not to get off-topic but he says tru rays and classics were a dime a dozen around here and now you cant find none of those 2 styles of rims.
> *


no shit, flipping thru some of those old magazines everyone was sporting a set in late 80s, even minitrucks


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 12:45 PM~10824058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i want these for my star wires


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I know this is off the wall...but I am looking for 2-15,14x7 for a 5 on 5 bolt pattern appliace wires or weld wires... :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 9 2008, 07:05 PM~10832632
> *:0  i want these for my star wires
> *




if you find some let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 9 2008, 06:05 PM~10832632
> *:0  i want these for my star wires
> *


Yo Gil......I coulda swore I seen those at that big ass booth selling the lug nuts and caps at th GG show. :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

ME AND MY WIFE TEACH OUR KIDS YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

THATS COOL!!! BABYS CRUZIN!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10834948
> *ME AND MY WIFE TEACH OUR KIDS YOUNG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

JUT NEEDS SOME BALL FRINGE.........LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## wonderz_2007

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 11:49 PM~10827884
> *Me too.  And unfortunately, they're the only ones that are readily available and inexpensive.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on some Weld 3 bars.
> *


If you need a set I got a few of each just tell me what you are looking for.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Jun 10 2008, 01:04 AM~10836327
> *If you need a set I got a few of each just tell me what you are looking for.
> *



post pics of your caps


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 9 2008, 11:08 PM~10834718
> *Yo Gil......I coulda swore I seen those at that big ass booth selling the lug nuts and caps at th GG show. :dunno:
> *



does this plcae have a website   :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wonderz_2007

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2008, 01:20 AM~10836351
> *post pics of your caps
> *


You know the saying money talks bullshit walks.

This is just a couple I grabbed for the pic all my caps are in the same condition as these I even have some with caddy chips.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Jun 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10841664
> *You know the saying money talks bullshit walks.
> 
> This is just a couple I grabbed for the pic all my caps are in the same condition as these I even have some with caddy chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10842144
> *pm sent
> *



BETTER GRAB THE OTHER TWO WELD CAPS THEN YOU'LL HAVE A COMPLETE SET :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I wish i had some of these wheels.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2008, 11:08 PM~10843261
> *BETTER GRAB THE OTHER TWO WELD CAPS THEN YOU'LL HAVE A COMPLETE SET :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Jun 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10841664
> *You know the saying money talks bullshit walks.
> 
> This is just a couple I grabbed for the pic all my caps are in the same condition as these I even have some with caddy chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT MY PM HOMIE??


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

LITTLE MORE THAN AN HOUR LEFT ON MY RIMS ON EBAY PITURES BELOW

THE ITEM NUMBERS ARE 290237148451 AND 290237152281


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10821799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 7 2008, 10:27 PM~10821807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

clean


----------



## 209impala

:biggrin: I'll have mine on the wagon this weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Anyone checked these out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/eBayISAPI.d...em=250259470759


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 16 2008, 12:29 PM~10880619
> *:biggrin: I'll have mine on the wagon this weekend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ABOUT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## WrazedWrong

Here is mine 14X8


----------



## og flip from frisco

Man my cousin has a set of 50 spokes sitting in his closet for 25 years and there clean as hell with 520's. Im trying to buy those bad boys.


----------



## Rollinaround

"BROTHERS IN ARMS"
ETERNAL ROLLERZ CC SJ CA

IN PROGRESS.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 5 2008, 11:09 PM~11019938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BROTHERS IN ARMS"
> ETERNAL ROLLERZ CC SJ CA
> 
> IN PROGRESS.
> *


that bitch is clean!!


----------



## Rollinaround

THANKS...JUST GOT IT BACK FROM GETTING PATTERNED OUT.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that bitch looks clean bro :0 :wow: . and like the way the star wires look on it


----------



## SUPREME69

LOOKS DAMN GOOD JOSH, THAT RIDE IS GONNA STAND OUT  COAST GOT DOWN.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11021078
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD JOSH, THAT RIDE IS GONNA STAND OUT  COAST GOT DOWN.
> *



x2 ! big props


----------



## Rollinaround

thanks guys.....more stuff to come.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice job on the Rivi holmes...Its proper!!


----------



## Rollinaround

thanks.


----------



## oldskool 67

The paint job on that Rivi looks nice and the Star Wires look good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Taken around 79/80 in San Diego, Cheo's Toronado on shallow Star Wires.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 6 2008, 06:01 PM~11023579
> *The paint job on that Rivi looks nice and the Star Wires look good too. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.
Do you know anyone who has 2 caps for sale? the weld/star wire ones?

Nice ride!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11023866
> *thanks.
> Do you know anyone who has 2 caps for sale? the weld/star wire ones?
> 
> Nice ride!
> *


No, sorry


----------



## Rollinaround

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11023866
> *thanks.
> Do you know anyone who has 2 caps for sale? the weld/star wire ones?
> 
> Nice ride!
> *



if that guy on ebay will lower his price ill go halfers with you. i wouldnt mind having two spares again :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 7 2008, 09:55 PM~11033802
> *if that guy on ebay will lower his price ill go halfers with you. i wouldnt mind having two spares again :biggrin:
> *


lets see what we can do!!!! Im down!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 6 2008, 06:03 PM~11023596
> *Taken around 79/80 in San Diego, Cheo's Toronado on shallow Star Wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That's a bad ass pic.  *


----------



## Rollinaround

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 15 2008, 11:00 PM~11099889
> *
> *



i think me and you are the only ones who are really feelin' star wires :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11106665
> *i think me and you are the only ones who are really feelin' star wires :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11106665
> *i think me and you are the only ones who are really feelin' star wires :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I was working on the ranfla today and some old school vato stopped to see what kind of wheels they were. He credited them for kick starting the 13 craze back in the days. :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11106676
> *
> *


I GOT A CLEAN OG SET OF 30'S, LOVE JUST LOOKING AT THEM, CRAZY OR WHAT


----------



## Rollinaround

not crazy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

I love my star wires


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11114901
> *I love my star wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 17 2008, 06:25 PM~11114901
> *I love my star wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11108823
> *I GOT A CLEAN OG SET OF 30'S, LOVE JUST LOOKING AT THEM, CRAZY OR WHAT
> *


I think those would look good on my Rivi


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Jul 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11124723
> *I think those would look good on my Rivi
> *


x2


----------



## Rollinaround

_*I AM LOOKING FOR 2 WELD/STAR CAPS...ANYBODY?*_


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jul 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11106665-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think me and you are the only ones who are really feelin' star wires :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Estrella Car Club_@Jul 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11114901
> *I love my star wires
> *


Me Too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
















I'll get you better pictures tomorrow Rome on my car at the picnic


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2008, 12:20 AM~11125872
> *Not true
> Me Too!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you better pictures tomorrow Rome on my car at the picnic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## 64ssdrop

HAVE A FEW SETS OF 14' PREMIUM SPORTWAY OG 5.20 TIRES, NEW NEVER USED FOR SALE BUFFED 1'1/8 WHITEWALLS IF INTERESTED EMAIL AT [email protected] FOR PICTURES AND PRICE  WILL LOOK GOOD ON OG STARWIRES 30 OR 50 SPOKE 14'


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2008, 12:20 AM~11125872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you better pictures tomorrow Rome on my car at the picnic
> *



nice wheels Frank now sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool

I'm sure everyone knows this, but just in case...

Cragar is making Stars again:


----------



## Rollinaround

TOOO BIG THOUGH


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11133734
> *TOOO BIG THOUGH
> *


right they just don't know cat there missing out on some change


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11133061
> *I'm sure everyone knows this, but just in case...
> 
> Cragar is making Stars again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They never stopped!!!


----------



## jayoldschool

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 21 2008, 08:37 AM~11137697
> *They never stopped!!!
> *


Actually, their website says they stopped for two years.

"Absent from the Cragar family for two years, the Star Wire is back by popular demand and the new generation Star Wire is much improved and better than ever. The all new 470 Star Wire is unique in that it features new generation styling but still has old school appeal that many traditional hot rodders still demand. "


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11133061
> *I'm sure everyone knows this, but just in case...
> 
> Cragar is making Stars again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what sizes?


----------



## Rollinaround

smallest is like 15x7 or 8....


----------



## wonderz_2007

if anyone is looking for some weld caps let me know...i have been offline for a sec but now im back and i can get these out asap.


----------



## FiveNine619

for sale 
hit me up on the pm...
14x7


----------



## og58pontiac

$$$???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Jul 24 2008, 12:20 PM~11168414
> *if anyone is looking for some weld caps let me know...i have been offline for a sec but now im back and i can get these out asap.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11173415
> *$$$???
> *


x2?


----------



## Rollinaround

here you go homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

YUP,YUP!!! :biggrin: VERY NICE. GOT THAT SET OF 30 SPOKES HERE, VERY CLEAN!! IF YOU KNOW ANYONE LOOKING LMK, THANKS HOMIE, RIV LOOKS GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 27 2008, 12:55 PM~11189939
> *YUP,YUP!!! :biggrin:  VERY NICE. GOT THAT SET OF 30 SPOKES HERE, VERY CLEAN!! IF YOU KNOW ANYONE LOOKING LMK, THANKS HOMIE, RIV LOOKS GOOOOOOD!!!
> *


  THANKS FOR THE PROPS...COAST GOT DOWN ON THIS! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11193762
> * THANKS FOR THE PROPS...COAST GOT DOWN ON THIS! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE
> *


COAST ALWAYS GETS DOWN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## riden on whitewall

found these in s shed....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11249591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these in s shed....
> *


  
NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## bluebyrd86

SO WHO'S GOT SOME 13X7 FOR SALE???


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11289770
> *SO WHO'S GOT SOME 13X7 FOR SALE???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 7 2008, 03:54 PM~11287525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST POSTED ON EBAY 15X7


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NICE RIDE ROLLINAROUND


----------



## Jose24

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424848


----------



## 209impala

*Here you go Rome :biggrin: Better late than never  *


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 14 2008, 08:09 PM~11347127
> *NICE RIDE ROLLINAROUND
> *



thanks Carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 8 2008, 01:16 AM~10821768
> *My old Limo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2008, 04:48 PM~11366092
> *Here you go Rome :biggrin: Better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE SHIT !!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11457317
> *THE SHIT !!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11366092
> *Here you go Rome :biggrin: Better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll trade you for my ex-wife + $50 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PICS???

I HAD TO ASK HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 27 2008, 09:52 PM~11457964
> *I'll trade you for my ex-wife + $50 :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## thapachuco

those look BAD! makes me miss the WELDs that i sold.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11461164
> *those look BAD! makes me miss the WELDs that i sold.
> *


when you sell em?


----------



## SAUL

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/832960496.html


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 PM~11562572
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/832960496.html
> *


 :angry: Come on Saul, those are shallow 15's :nono:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11563002
> *:angry: Come on Saul, those are shallow 15's :nono:
> *



you should buy'em for the shaggin' wagon :biggrin: then sell me the 13s :biggrin: i barely seen the post of the wagon on the star wires.....I LIKES


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 24 2008, 11:01 AM~11168195
> *smallest is like 15x7 or 8....
> *


They sell 13x7 and 13x6 reversed or standards Prices are kind of insane though $1799.00 and you can add stainless nipples and spokes for another $700

http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html


----------



## Bigsmooth

13x7 rev








13x7 rev


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 10 2008, 08:02 PM~11571963
> *They sell 13x7 and 13x6 reversed or standards Prices are kind of insane though $1799.00  and you can add stainless nipples and spokes for another $700
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html
> *


For that kinda of $$ I'll by some Zeniths or Daytons!!! :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11571963
> *They sell 13x7 and 13x6 reversed or standards Prices are kind of insane though $1799.00  and you can add stainless nipples and spokes for another $700
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html
> *



trus and stars are 2 different wheels homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

repost...fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

...TO THE HOMIE WHO CALLED ME TONIGHT.....IMA HAVE TO BACK OUT ON THE SALE, I HAVE TO STICK TO WHAT FITS MY RIDE THAT I CAN "FIND".
SORRY BRO.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## thapachuco

what was he selling? Hey you going to the victory outreach show this sat? on the south side, challenger school.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 15 2008, 10:19 AM~11605776
> *what was he selling? Hey you going to the victory outreach show this sat? on the south side, challenger school.
> *



I have to work homie...I wish


----------



## Rollinaround

I "was" selling the stars....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11612526
> *I "was" selling the stars....
> *



:0 the classics dont fit? i thought you re-tooled them? :biggrin: dont sell them homie, just hoard them. sometimes i get the urge to sell my stuff but then ill be kicking myself in the ass later.


----------



## DRUNK RIV

Anyone have 14x7 rev SS Cragar for sale???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11619918
> *Anyone have 14x7 rev SS Cragar for sale???
> *


DID SAUL CALL YOU YESTERDAY?? I CAME DOWN THERE AND TOLD HIM I WOULD BRING THE STARS


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 08:41 PM~11620630
> *DID SAUL CALL YOU YESTERDAY?? I CAME DOWN THERE AND TOLD HIM I WOULD BRING THE STARS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11602848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost...fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


repost all you want homie,just love lookin' at your Rivi!


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11620630
> *DID SAUL CALL YOU YESTERDAY?? I CAME DOWN THERE AND TOLD HIM I WOULD BRING THE STARS
> *


He told that you didn't bring them. :|


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 17 2008, 04:10 PM~11628366
> *He told that you didn't bring them.  :|
> *


BEFORE I LEFT I ASKED HIM TO CALL YOU, DIDNT HEAR BACK FROM HIM BEFORE I TOOK OFF SO THEY STAYED HERE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Sep 16 2008, 11:14 PM~11622354
> *repost all you want homie,just love lookin' at your Rivi!
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 17 2008, 06:27 PM~11629125
> *BEFORE I LEFT I ASKED HIM TO CALL YOU, DIDNT HEAR BACK FROM HIM BEFORE I TOOK OFF SO THEY STAYED HERE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 17 2008, 06:23 PM~11629580
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

see ya next week....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 18 2008, 02:35 PM~11637043
> *see ya next week....
> *


TUESDAY HOMIE, A "CLASSIC" DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

uffin:


----------



## jdc68chevy

IF ANY 1 IS LOOKING 4 THE 3 BAR CRAIGER CAP THERES A SHOP HERE IN ATL HAS THEM NEW ,WILL CHECK PRICE IF ANY 1 INTRESTED,IN THEM.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11573116
> *For that kinda of $$ I'll by some Zeniths or Daytons!!! :angry:
> *


ill sell you some frank


----------



## Rollinaround

*13x7 og star wire 50 spoke with brand new fr380s for sale
pm me for details*


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 20 2008, 10:21 PM~11655327
> *13x7 og star wire 50 spoke with brand new fr380s for sale
> pm me for details
> *



WHAT!!!!! SOLD THE CLASSICS AND THE STARS?? WHAT YOU GOT UNDER YOUR SLEEVE THERE? I HOPE NOT THE ONES BOXED UP??


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

gotta make some moves...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Sep 20 2008, 10:25 PM~11655361-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Sep 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11655366
> *gotta make some moves...
> *



EHH!! STILL OLD SCHOOL EITHER WAY  THEM CLASSICS WOULD HAVE LOOKED THE SHITS ON THAT RIVI THOUGH.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11655383
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

*FOR SALE.....13X7 50 SPOKE OG WELDS
WITH BRAND NEW FR38O TIRES*


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SAUL

SUPREME THESE ARE IN YOUR BACK YARD HOMIE I CANT BELIVE NO ONE HAS PICKED THEM UP I SPOKE TO HOMEBOY HE SAYS HE WILL TAKE 200 FOR THEM :0 http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/844952341.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2008, 07:44 PM~11691148
> *SUPREME THESE ARE IN YOUR BACK YARD HOMIE I CANT BELIVE NO ONE HAS PICKED THEM UP I SPOKE TO HOMEBOY HE SAYS HE WILL TAKE 200 FOR THEM :0  http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/844952341.html
> *



YEAH BUT I WAS MORE INTERESTED IN THE 14X6 ROCKETS HE HAD. A DAY LATE AND A DOLLAR SHORT  OH WELL THINK I STILL MIGHT GO GET THESE FOR THE PRICE CANT BEAT IT JUST TO FLIP THEM OR TRADE.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

GOT A SET OF 15 X 7s WITH 3 BAR KOS FOR SALE


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2008, 07:44 PM~11691148
> *SUPREME THESE ARE IN YOUR BACK YARD HOMIE I CANT BELIVE NO ONE HAS PICKED THEM UP I SPOKE TO HOMEBOY HE SAYS HE WILL TAKE 200 FOR THEM :0  http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/844952341.html
> *


SOLD TO ME HOMIE----YOU SNOOZE, YOU LOOSE!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:uh: i didnt want them i dont like 13s too small but you came up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11723509
> *:uh: i didnt want them i dont like 13s too small but you came up
> *


YOU KNOW I'M A THROW SOME 5.20'S ON THEM SUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

right on jesus :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11687474
> *FOR SALE.....13X7 50 SPOKE OG WELDS
> WITH BRAND NEW FR38O TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STILL GOT EM FOR SALE.... !!!!


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE SET OF 14X7 REVERSED 30 SPOKE CRAGARS THESE RIMS ARE REAL NICE REAL CLEAN FOR THE AGE THEY HAVE 185/75R14 RADIAL WHITE WALLS ALSO IN GOOD CONDITION IM POSTING THEM FOR INVISIBLE EMPIRE SO PM HIM FOR INFO ON THE PRICE


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/882442510.html


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 06:54 PM~11898239
> *:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/882442510.html
> *


Ive been waiting for a response from the seller for a while??I hope they are still there. :biggrin: if not


----------



## Droopy




----------



## FreddieD

Im looking for at least two 3 bar spinners for my star wires.
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11828375
> *FOR SALE SET OF 14X7 REVERSED 30 SPOKE CRAGARS THESE RIMS ARE REAL NICE REAL CLEAN FOR THE AGE THEY HAVE 185/75R14 RADIAL WHITE WALLS ALSO IN GOOD CONDITION IM POSTING THEM FOR INVISIBLE EMPIRE SO PM HIM FOR INFO ON THE PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Oct 18 2008, 10:18 AM~11903064
> *Im looking for at least  two  3 bar spinners for my star wires.
> :biggrin:
> *


AINT THAT A BITCH, I HAVE 3 2BARS,LOL


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2008, 07:29 AM~11828375
> *FOR SALE SET OF 14X7 REVERSED 30 SPOKE CRAGARS THESE RIMS ARE REAL NICE REAL CLEAN FOR THE AGE THEY HAVE 185/75R14 RADIAL WHITE WALLS ALSO IN GOOD CONDITION IM POSTING THEM FOR INVISIBLE EMPIRE SO PM HIM FOR INFO ON THE PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These still for sale? And if so, how much without tires?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11828375
> *FOR SALE SET OF 14X7 REVERSED 30 SPOKE CRAGARS THESE RIMS ARE REAL NICE REAL CLEAN FOR THE AGE THEY HAVE 185/75R14 RADIAL WHITE WALLS ALSO IN GOOD CONDITION IM POSTING THEM FOR INVISIBLE EMPIRE SO PM HIM FOR INFO ON THE PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

*FOR SALE.....13X7 50 SPOKE OG WELDS
WITH BRAND NEW FR38O TIRES*










*lowered my price to $600 plus shipping*


----------



## Bigsmooth

:0 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

i got some 30 spokes for sale.650.00 if anyone is intersted
913-489-1580


----------



## 83kaddy

looking for two or at least one 13/7 50 spoke star wires


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13952299
> *i got some 30 spokes for sale.650.00 if anyone is intersted
> 913-489-1580
> *


any pics?


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

I GOT SOME 14X7 OR 14X8 NOT SURE STAR WHEELS IF ANYBODY WANT PM ME


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 21 2009, 07:14 PM~13963275
> *any pics?
> *


i'll post some soon


----------



## 83kaddy




----------



## 83kaddy




----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@May 22 2009, 01:15 AM~13966309
> *I GOT SOME 14X7 OR 14X8 NOT SURE STAR WHEELS IF ANYBODY WANT PM ME
> *


HERE ARE THE PICTURES


----------



## 83kaddy

nobody has 13/7 star wires for sale :dunno:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@May 23 2009, 09:58 PM~13981296
> *$500 DOLLARS PLUS SHIPPING</span>*


----------



## 83kaddy




----------



## mclover2

ebay has been the only place ive seen those cragar spinners with the eagles. they pop up from time to time. :biggrin:


----------



## fgjhgj

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I got some Classic Starwire x-lace going up for sale if any one is interested...send me a pm with e-mail addy.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

ANYBODY HAVE THESE CAPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Yup...I do!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 10 2009, 03:11 PM~14152434
> *Yup...I do!!
> *


NEED 2


----------



## 65_impalow

anyone have a pic of some 30s on a 65? just picked up some 14x8 reversed... wanna see how they'd look. thanks


----------



## 65_impalow

just in...









for these!








:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 30 2009, 02:11 PM~14629509
> *just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE SCORE!!! PICS WHEN THEY GO ON YOUR CAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 30 2009, 02:11 PM~14629509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why are you taking pics through some ones nalgas? :scrutinize: 

:biggrin: nice spinners!


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 30 2009, 06:05 PM~14631716
> *Why are you taking pics through some ones nalgas? :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin: nice spinners!
> *


wut can i say... they were big enough to steady the camera pretty damn good. haha.


----------



## 83kaddy

NICE! cant wait to see how they look on your car


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 30 2009, 02:11 PM~14629509
> *just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Damn thise are sick! All they need are some 520s. :cheesy:


----------



## grandson

nice to finally see a thread for these wheels! ..

craiger still makes the 50 spoke and i read in another thread that they'll do 14x7 reverse special order... anyone else hear that?


----------



## 65_impalow

on my daily/project 65 ss










possibly 4 sale. i dont know yet. 14x8 reverse. dont get the look i was looking for


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 31 2009, 12:33 PM~14638933
> *on my daily/project 65 ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibly 4 sale.  i dont know yet. 14x8 reverse. dont get the look i was looking for
> *


just needs white walls homie.


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jul 31 2009, 07:01 PM~14642447
> *just needs white walls homie.
> *


i know... but they wont fit unless i lift the rear.. a lot


----------



## 83kaddy

I have these for sale
http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1304196897.html.


----------



## mclover2

anyone with a set of 14" std 30's that poke in the center like this? 










if anyone has the 50-spokes in 14 that poke too let me know, been lookin for them for the '57


----------



## soldierboy

i got two spares for sale some come get these before i take these to the dump



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=492148&hl=


----------



## elnutty

I'm picking up some 13x7 30 spoke reversed star wires on 155s i would like to trade for some 14x7 reversed supremes on 175-70 -14s ! i will post up picks when I pick up the rims


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Aug 18 2009, 08:50 PM~14812259
> *anyone with a set of 14" std 30's that poke in the center like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has the 50-spokes in 14 that poke too let me know, been lookin for them for the '57
> *


i got some ko's like that if any one need those


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Aug 18 2009, 09:50 PM~14812259
> *anyone with a set of 14" std 30's that poke in the center like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has the 50-spokes in 14 that poke too let me know, been lookin for them for the '57
> *


YEP!! I SURE DO :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

These wheels are everywhere in texas,We call em swanga's Or 30's.i Even think there is a texas wheel company makeing these now.I think the name is texas wire wheels not really sure though.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

13X7


----------



## Maverick




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Jul 30 2009, 02:11 PM~14629509
> *just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: those are nice


----------



## Maverick

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/cragar-star...=item23039aeee6

diamond cut 30's


----------



## 79lincoln

heres my ride with some starwires.....


----------



## 79lincoln




----------



## 79lincoln




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Oct 30 2009, 08:01 PM~15514580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a badass town coupe!


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Oct 30 2009, 10:01 AM~15514580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn thats clean....


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## 79lincoln

hey 82 deville any idea where I might find some knock offs like that...I have two but need three...thx Paul


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Oct 31 2009, 11:35 AM~15522125
> *hey 82 deville any idea where I might find some knock offs like that...I have two but need three...thx Paul
> *


Keep watching e-bay...they pop up on there from time to time....hard to get & got to get your 'snipe' on cause we are all watching for them!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

SAME SET ON MY OLD WAGON


----------



## 83kaddy

my 58 on star wires


----------



## 79lincoln

does anyone have any starwires for sale...post pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

PM BIG MARC HERE ON LIL, HE MIGHT


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

I HAVE THIS SET MY TIOS GAVE ME   THEY SAID THERE STAR WIRES BUT THE SPOKES ARE STRIGHT NOT LIKE THE ONES POSTED UP THERE STAMPED FROM 1984


----------



## 79lincoln

what size...do you have all 4....hows the chrome...any curb rash....rust...how much ...will you ship???


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

sorry not 4 sale my tios gave them to me they has them for years there different from the ones posted up on here! they do have a star shape but the rest of the spokes are straight any one know what they are look how the spokes are there not like the other wires weres the o.gs at im 23 so my rims are 25 yrs old


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15918465
> *does anyone have any starwires for sale...post pics
> *




i got 5, need to be redone. gotta go tho. pm me if you ant pics. gotta get them outa storage


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 31 2009, 11:07 PM~15526009
> *
> 
> SAME SET ON MY OLD WAGON
> 
> 
> *



i have the same set, does anyone know who can rechrome them


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco_@Dec 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15926696
> *  sorry  not 4 sale my tios gave them to me they has them for years  there different from the ones posted up on here! they do have a star shape but the rest of the spokes are straight any one know what they are look how the spokes are there not like the other wires weres the o.gs at im 23 so my rims are 25 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY HOMIE HAD SOME ON HIS 76 SEVILLE BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL THAT WAS IN 83 THATS ALL WE USE TOO ROLL WAS 50 SPOKES & 30S & VOUGES ,THOSE WHERE OUR KILLA D,S BACK IN THE DAY IN THE CHI-TOWN , WE WHERE TAKING A 30 SPOKE & PUTTING THEM IN OUR BUMPER KITS WAY B-4 SLAB RIDERS WHERE THOUGHT OF .


----------



## YUHATE4

ANY ONE HAVE 2 STARWIRE CAPS OR EMBLEMS FOR SALE. I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 WITH TWO EMBLEMS,AND ONE IS A CRAGER CENTER,AND THE FOURTH WHEEL IN THE CENTER IS JUST BLACK. IF SOMEONE CAN PM ME IF U WANT TO SELL THEM THANKS.


----------



## SUPREME69

my ride on star wires


----------



## impalas79

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco_@Dec 9 2009, 04:08 PM~15926696
> *  sorry  not 4 sale my tios gave them to me they has them for years  there different from the ones posted up on here! they do have a star shape but the rest of the spokes are straight any one know what they are look how the spokes are there not like the other wires weres the o.gs at im 23 so my rims are 25 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those look like the old 30 spokes McLeans. nice wheels


----------



## 79lincoln

anyone selling some starwires


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 11 2009, 06:12 PM~15952813
> *MY HOMIE HAD SOME ON HIS 76 SEVILLE BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL THAT WAS IN 83 THATS ALL WE USE TOO ROLL WAS 50 SPOKES & 30S & VOUGES ,THOSE WHERE OUR KILLA D,S BACK IN THE DAY IN THE CHI-TOWN , WE WHERE TAKING A 30 SPOKE  & PUTTING THEM IN OUR BUMPER KITS WAY B-4 SLAB RIDERS WHERE THOUGHT OF .
> *


there were slabs back in the 80s, hence 83's and 84's


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco_@Dec 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15926696
> *  sorry  not 4 sale my tios gave them to me they has them for years  there different from the ones posted up on here! they do have a star shape but the rest of the spokes are straight any one know what they are look how the spokes are there not like the other wires weres the o.gs at im 23 so my rims are 25 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY WER CALLED STAR WHEELS. I HAD A SET BACK IN 85 REAL GOOD WHEELS PM ME IF YOU WANT SELL THEM


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

any ideas what to put behind it on a 5th wheel so you cant see right through it?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

NOS 14x7 only 1 was going to use it for a continental kit


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for some starwires any out there..


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Dec 21 2009, 09:19 AM~16046274
> *
> NOS 14x7 only 1 was going to use it for a continental kit
> *


I,ll sell this one :biggrin:


----------



## 79lincoln

was looking for a set...how much you asking..


----------



## LOWASME

I got this set of :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517042


----------



## 79lincoln

thx but was looking for set of starwires rims


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Dec 21 2009, 09:19 AM~16046274
> *
> NOS 14x7 only 1 was going to use it for a continental kit
> *


$200


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

whats a fair price for it?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

anyone


----------



## 79lincoln

Its hard to say whats a fair price...just depends on you...I bought a good pair of 14x7 50 spoke starwires for 160.00 including the rare cragar eagle knock off..


----------



## 65_impalow

thats a hell of a deal. i paid just about that for my nos ko's


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11289770
> *SO WHO'S GOT SOME 13X7 FOR SALE???
> *


And who wants to trade them for some 13x7 x-lace zeniths? :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

13X7


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 8 2010, 12:14 PM~16225974
> *13X7
> 
> 
> *


is just one or do you have the set...and if so how much...lmk thx


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for some starwires any out there :wave:


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Jan 1 2010, 03:23 PM~16154124
> *Its hard to say whats a fair price...just depends on you...I bought a good pair of 14x7 50 spoke starwires for 160.00 including the rare cragar eagle knock off..
> *


Damn good deal, i sold my 5 13/7's with tires for $800


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jan 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16219602
> *And who wants to trade them for some 13x7 x-lace zeniths?  :biggrin:
> *


campbell or new zeniths?


----------



## 79lincoln

ttt


----------



## 79lincoln

:nicoderm: looking for set pf starwires 13s perfered but ok w/14s uffin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

Who has some star wire k/os ?? pm me with what you got and price. will buy single or a set.


----------



## pakettle

Theres a set of 14's on Houston craigslist right now


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by pakettle_@Jan 29 2010, 06:49 PM~16455331
> *Theres a set of 14's on Houston craigslist right now
> *


are they starwires or the cragar 30 spoke starwire????


----------



## pakettle

cragar 30 spoke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cool oldschool wheels


----------



## lealbros

im looking for some 13*7 or some cross lace zeniths want to buy some asap


----------



## Diehard64

Anybody have a set of 14 x 7 rev that will fit a 1970 Impala?


----------



## 79lincoln

:nicoderm: anyone..have starwires 4 sale


----------



## oldsoul

DUDE ON CRAIGLIST(FRESNO CA.)HAS SOME,14/8,30 SPOKE,300/5598595646


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I have 6 of the old school W caps in good shape some of them have holes drilled in the side???? 
$125 shipped


----------



## thepartsman

14x8 30 spoke


----------



## thepartsman

13x7 star wheels new tires, in good driver shape $550


----------



## thepartsman




----------



## BIG STOMPER

????? can these rims be reconditioned just like any other old school rim ,there was a dude that had a set at last pomona he was in the first rows but one of them looked real fucked up the metal was lifted under the spokes but it looked funny almost like there is sheet metal wraped around the ring that the spokes lace in to does that ring come out they were real cheap i got his number but i did not know there was a topic for this rims thanks here is my ex-bitch on some stars on og 5.20's what i like about this rims i did not have to do shit to my rear end lifted and everything


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 6 2010, 08:46 PM~16535406
> *????? can these rims be reconditioned just like any other old school rim ,there was a dude that had a set at last pomona he was in the first rows but one of them looked real fucked up the metal was lifted under the spokes but it looked funny almost like there is sheet metal wraped around the ring that the spokes lace in to does that ring come out they were real cheap i got his number but i did not know there was a topic for this rims thanks here is my ex-bitch on some stars on og 5.20's what i like about this rims i did not have to do shit to my rear end lifted and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A good wheel shop can cut the ring out for you so you can take it to a chrome shop and then put that in another chrome barrel to what ever b/s you want. A shop here used to do it but not sure if they still fuck with them heres a pic of my Fastback w/ the 30's on it.


----------



## 209impala

:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

heres some i got in trade make an offer


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 6 2010, 06:33 PM~16534391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 6 2010, 06:33 PM~16534391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have 14/6s on og 560s looking to trade for 13/7s that will fit a bomb or looking for 2 14/7 standards


----------



## thepartsman

i have 2 14x7 but cant remember if there 30s or 50s il check it out.....


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 6 2010, 06:33 PM~16534391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 6 2010, 06:33 PM~16534391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they standard so i can ride with skirts its a 50 bomb


----------



## 79lincoln

looking for 2 14x7 starwire 50 spoke


----------



## thepartsman

not standards there all deep... i have one standard its a 30 spoke 14 it in the bottom picture in the middle


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by thepartsman_@Feb 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16578544
> *not standards there all deep...  i have one standard its a 30 spoke 14 it in the bottom picture in the middle
> *


can you show pics of rims youre selling...thx


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Feb 10 2010, 08:26 PM~16577406
> *looking for 2 14x7 starwire 50 spoke
> *


I have 1 14x7 50 spoke for $50


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by thepartsman+Feb 6 2010, 05:33 PM~16534391-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT SIZE ARE THOSE ROCKETS? AND ARE THEY FOR SALE? HOW MUCH?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209impala_@Feb 6 2010, 08:45 PM~16535958
> *A good wheel shop can cut the ring out for you so you can take it to a chrome shop and then put that in another chrome barrel to what ever b/s you want. A shop here used to do it but not sure if they still fuck with them heres a pic of my Fatback w/ the 30's on it.
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THE BAND? :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 22 2010, 05:00 PM~16691143
> *WHAT SIZE ARE THOSE ROCKETS? AND ARE THEY FOR SALE? HOW MUCH?
> LIKE THE BAND? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Oh so now your a comedian Rome


----------



## thepartsman

rockets are 15x7 or 15x8 not sue cause the tire $150 for both you can pick them up in dinuba


----------



## thepartsman

and i only have two


----------



## thepartsman

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## thepartsman

check out my ebay auctions for rims and goodies


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 22 2010, 04:09 PM~16690641
> *I have 1 14x7 50 spoke for $50
> *


have any pics...thx


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for 2 50 spoke starwire rev..let me know if some our out there....thx


----------



## centralvalley209

The ad say weld rims lol HUGE Rears http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1610072148.html


----------



## 79lincoln

thx but I dont think I could put the skirts on the car w/those wheels..lol :nosad:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Feb 22 2010, 05:54 PM~16692311-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: Oh so now your a comedian Rome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WAS TRYING TO SAY YOU SHOULD NAME YOUR CAR FROM ONE OF FATBACKS ALBUMS :biggrin: DUH 14K? YOUR CARS GOLD :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thepartsman_@Feb 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16694257
> *rockets are 15x7 or 15x8 not sue cause the tire $150 for both you can pick them up in dinuba
> *



PM ME YOUR NUMBER IM IN ORANGE COVE? IS THIS JOHNNY?


----------



## lil watcha

Wats a set of 14x7 reversed 30 spoke star wires in perty good condition worth?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 14 2010, 07:05 PM~16890364
> *Wats a set of 14x7 reversed 30 spoke star wires in perty good condition worth?
> *


$150 shipped 
I,ll take them!!!! 
whats your paypal???


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 23 2010, 07:41 PM~16979371
> *$150 shipped
> I,ll take them!!!!
> whats your paypal???
> *


o ya for sure let me put them in the mail right now sike haha


----------



## Diehard64

looking for center caps StarWire weld not summit ones. Need 3 but will buy 1 or 2 if thats all you have.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Do all of the old school 30 and 50 spoke centers swap out ?


----------



## centralvalley209

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1723517150.html


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 16 2010, 08:08 PM~17509542
> *Do all of the old school 30 and 50 spoke centers swap out ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I Got These


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

WHAT DO SOME USED GOOD STAR WIRES GO FOR THESE DAYS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## DREAM N SESSION

ANY PIC'S OF STARWIRE CLASSICS? I THINK THEY WERE LIKE 50 OR MORE SPOKE,NOT TO SURE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by DREAM N SESSION_@May 24 2010, 12:32 PM~17587451
> *ANY PIC'S OF STARWIRE CLASSICS? I THINK THEY WERE LIKE 50 OR MORE SPOKE,NOT TO SURE
> *


 if i'm right there some pics on here of some


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

the more I look at the cross lace star wires the more I love them!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@May 16 2010, 10:32 PM~17509827
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1723517150.html
> *


i'm wanting those


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17591686
> *i'm wanting those
> *


 those are sick!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck it I'm part of the Star wire family now


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 16 2010, 08:08 PM~17509542
> *Do all of the old school 30 and 50 spoke centers swap out ?
> *


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE CENTER CAP? IF SO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 25 2010, 06:06 AM~17596611
> *those are sick!
> *


LOOK LIKE MINE BUT IF THEY WERE 14'S


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17615425
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE CENTER CAP? IF SO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS homie , I was hope'n somebody had an answer 2 my ? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17615439
> *LOOK LIKE MINE BUT IF THEY WERE 14'S
> *


they are :biggrin:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

:biggrin: BEEN STARWIRE FAN SINCE THE 70S ICING ON THE CAKE IS A BUFFED WHITEWALL


> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 26 2010, 04:10 PM~17613477
> *fuck it I'm part of the Star wire family now
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@May 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17635647
> *:biggrin: BEEN STARWIRE FAN SINCE THE 70S ICING ON THE CAKE IS A BUFFED WHITEWALL
> *


pics


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17617487
> *they are :biggrin:
> *


No, Mine are 13's w/ OG Big white Remingtons :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 28 2010, 08:08 PM~17636865
> *No, Mine are 13's w/ OG Big white Remingtons :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt for Star wires :biggrin:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 31 2010, 07:37 AM~17652471
> *ttt for Star wires :biggrin:
> *


LOOK UP DUKES PHX. PG3 HAVE MY 46 ON STARWIRES


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@May 31 2010, 07:53 AM~17652569
> *LOOK UP DUKES PHX. PG3 HAVE MY 46 ON STARWIRES
> *


 just post it
:dunno:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 28 2010, 08:08 PM~17636865
> *No, Mine are 13's w/ OG Big white Remingtons :biggrin:
> *


13" what ? PIC PICS PLZ . :happysad:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 31 2010, 09:07 PM~17659407
> *13" what ? PIC PICS PLZ . :happysad:
> *


*Starwires  What else???  *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck time to sell the roadstars


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just going to roll them the way thay are for now,but with new tires :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## undr8ed

I think my dad is selling his old, my old, his old starwires...


Anybody rock 15"s?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jun 2 2010, 09:24 PM~17680622
> *I think my dad is selling his old, my old, his old starwires...
> Anybody rock 15"s?
> *


 i know they are :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER




----------



## chongo1

who does different barrels for these ive got some 15 and was wondering if i could get em redone with 14 barrels


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 2 2010, 10:05 PM~17681157
> *who does different barrels for these ive got some 15 and was wondering if i could get em redone with 14 barrels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think so  because of the spoks being welded on.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

those will sell for a lot on ebay homie if you want to sale them$400 to $700


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 2 2010, 10:04 PM~17681150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't wait to put my stars on soon :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 3 2010, 06:05 AM~17683039
> *I don't think so  because of the spoks being welded on.
> *


ebay and there damn fees


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 3 2010, 01:57 PM~17686761
> *ebay and there damn fees
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17660094
> *Starwires  What else???
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 2 2010, 10:05 PM~17681157
> *who does different barrels for these ive got some 15 and was wondering if i could get em redone with 14 barrels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They can be redone but only back to a 15"  If you look in the back of your wheel you can see where the welds are from when they set the b/s of the wheel. Those welds can be cut out so you can change or chrome your wheels for new barrels but the ring around it that the spokes sit in are made for a 15" barrel  Sorry bro


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 3 2010, 04:37 PM~17688173
> *They can be redone but only back to a 15"   If you look in the back of your wheel you can see where the welds are from when they set the b/s of the wheel. Those welds can be cut out so you can change or chrome your wheels for new barrels but the ring around it that the spokes sit in are made for a 15" barrel   Sorry bro
> *


damn that sucks thanx for the info seems like all i ever find is 15's haha


----------



## lil watcha

my stars on my 64


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17660094
> *Starwires  What else???
> 
> *


HELL YEA !!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17689680
> *my stars on my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17689680
> *my stars on my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So thats what they'll look like w/ skinnys  I like :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## ol urk

? I have the chance to get some trus. Their 15z what size tire do I use.


----------



## Firefly

5.20x13 or 5.20x14, find some other wheels


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Jun 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17704385
> *? I have the chance to get some trus. Their 15z what size tire do I use.
> *


on 15's roll some 5.60's bias ply


----------



## ol urk

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 6 2010, 10:14 AM~17708512
> *on 15's roll some 5.60's bias ply
> *


Any pics and who sells them


----------



## chongo1

they dont make em anymore you should post in parts for sale as wtb


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Okay, so I finally test fit my Star Wires on my 68  , and they don't clear my disk brake caliper by like 3/8 of a inch,and also my rims are 14x8,I think?I Don't know if I should grind or use a spacer??Anyone run in to this with there Star Wires and if so how did you do it


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 7 2010, 03:50 PM~17719551
> *Okay, so I finally test fit my Star Wires on my 68  , and they don't clear my disk brake caliper by like 3/8 of a inch,and also my rims are 14x8,I think?I Don't know if I should grind or use a spacer??Anyone run in to this with there Star Wires and if so how did you do it
> *


Try it w/ the spacer  No need to grind your caliper if a spacer will take care of the problem


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 7 2010, 05:14 PM~17720208
> *Try it w/ the spacer  No need to grind your caliper if a spacer will take care of the problem
> *


thanks.Do you know if 14x8s can clear skirts?


----------



## 65_impalow

doubt it. i have 14x8s on my 65 and the skirts dont fit


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 8 2010, 05:35 PM~17731074
> *thanks.Do you know if 14x8s can clear skirts?
> *


I would say no , But you can put a smaller axel in .


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 8 2010, 05:35 PM~17731074
> *thanks.Do you know if 14x8s can clear skirts?
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah...................................After you Shorten the rear end  Like I'm going to do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike

David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jun 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17734301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER
> *


That's nice bruh... :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jun 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17734301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER
> *


 :0


----------



## 59wood

I have a set of wires with no caps and I'm looking for a set. Any caps out there for sale? Please let me know...Thanks in addvance.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

will have my Star wires on next week!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jun 9 2010, 12:40 AM~17734301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my daily :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

15x8 for sale $175 all 4 pickup only in sfv.ca


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jun 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17734301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER
> *



:0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 20 2010, 04:51 PM~17840433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x8 for sale $175 all 4 pickup only in sfv.ca
> *


SOLD


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

any one got some caps??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 20 2010, 05:51 PM~17840433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x8 for sale $175 all 4 pickup only in sfv.ca
> *


 you know those go for way more?


----------



## chongo1

i got some 15 star wires where do we get the correct "washer" for 5x5 pattern mine are unilug thanx


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 24 2010, 12:16 PM~17877099
> *you know those go for way more?
> *


yah i know,i picked them up cheap,i used to get 150 a rim but dont have the time to be waiting for no shows or talking on the phone about the buyers dreams


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 24 2010, 07:06 PM~17879625
> *yah i know,i picked them up cheap,i used to get 150 a rim but dont have the time to be waiting for no shows or talking on the phone about the buyers dreams
> *


i called a dude today off craigslist hes got a 69 project for 3500 a liitle too high for me anyhow hes go true spokes 14 so i asked about the wheels well he want 900 bucks and there a little dinged and a little rust and missing two spinners but they got new blackwall hot rod tires i was like wtf i guess im too cheap :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 24 2010, 01:15 PM~17877087
> *any one got some caps??
> *


ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 19 2010, 05:31 PM~17834285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

anybody need caps $100 shipped








just found them hiding in my garage


----------



## Diehard64

I'll take them pm sent. I'm also looking for 2 spare 14x7 rev 30 spoke starwire rims. anybody have any. Just pm me with price shipped to 93726 zip code. Thanks.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck sick^^^^^^^^^AND THEY WILL NEVER LEAK!..how MUCH to re-dip?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JOE(CAPRICE)68, chongo1......................I SEE YOU FUCKER..LOL


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 27 2010, 11:04 AM~17898762
> *anybody need caps $100 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found them hiding in my garage
> *


SOLD


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17898909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## brn2ridelo

In a junkyard in san berdo


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2010, 01:50 PM~17937167
> *In a junkyard in san berdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leave them there! Those are tore up ass appliance wheels


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

okay just put on some new 175/70/14 Hanooks :biggrin: but because there 14x8 I have to shave the back and front, because the front has disk brakes up front :angry:


----------



## Diehard64

Caprice Classics whats up with the Set of Starwire Knock off I paid you for? 
Have you had time to send them out? If so Do you know when I will get them? 
Eddie


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17948808
> *Caprice Classics whats up with the Set of Starwire Knock off I paid you for?
> Have you had time to send them out? If so  Do you know when I will get them?
> Eddie
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:burn:


----------



## 815moto

im looking for a set of 15x7 or 15x8 deep dish 30's. pm me you got something.


----------



## 209impala




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 4 2010, 11:28 AM~17958785
> *
> *


 THAT Will be me this week :biggrin: SICK PIC^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ALSO NEED SOME CAPS, IF ANY ONE HAS SOME


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 4 2010, 02:24 PM~17959747
> *THAT Will be me this week :biggrin: SICK PIC^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ALSO NEED SOME CAPS, IF ANY ONE HAS SOME
> *


I SEEN THEM FOR SALE ON EBAY


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 5 2010, 02:26 AM~17962429
> *I SEEN THEM FOR SALE ON EBAY
> *


GOING TO LOOK, THANKS


----------



## Diehard64

up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

hey, homies I'm having a problem with my washers not lining up, when I set the right washers in there then my bolt pattern goes to the right and I can't get all the bolts in right???If I off set the washers just a little like 1/8'' off, then I can bolt up the rims, but now the(1/2) washers don't set right??Also when I got the washers and bolts, they said my bolt pattern was 1/2 inch but they are 7/16''?? you thing its the washers or the rims??


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Jul 2 2010, 05:26 PM~17948808
> *Caprice Classics whats up with the Set of Starwire Knock off I paid you for?
> Have you had time to send them out? If so  Do you know when I will get them?
> Eddie
> *


PM SENT


----------



## one87LS

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Jul 8 2010, 09:37 PM~17998677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

NEED ONE 14X8/14, 50 SPOKE, sTAR WIRE, THANKS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 11 2010, 08:10 AM~18016056
> *NEED ONE 14X8/14, 50 SPOKE, sTAR WIRE, THANKS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


shit i need 4 of em with tires mounted on my rivi :biggrin: where do you live again


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 11 2010, 04:31 AM~18015668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO WIRE LIKE A STARWIRE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17681150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18017066
> *NO WIRE LIKE A STARWIRE
> *


 X2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17898909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To anyone interested I'm wanting to trade for some 14X7 30(preferred) or 50 spoke Star wires like these in real good shape.I have some rims to trade,I have 15X7 Standard 30spk Stars,72 spk blk Zenith's need some work(no acc's) and 13X7 seafoam green 100 spoke(all acc's)...


Depending on condition I may be willing to give up 2 sets of rims.


----------



## cadiking

Looking for star wire wheels or truespokes that will fit my 63 riviera


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:51 AM~18022543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## one87LS

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 13 2010, 08:07 AM~18033893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18017066
> *NO WIRE LIKE A STARWIRE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2010, 09:22 PM~18041294
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

still looking for star wire caps.$$


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

$150


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jul 14 2010, 07:53 AM~18043439
> *
> 
> $150
> *


good deal


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jul 14 2010, 07:53 AM~18043439
> *
> 
> $150
> *


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 12 2010, 07:46 AM~18023486-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 15 2010, 09:06 AM~18052731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## one87LS

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 15 2010, 09:06 AM~18052731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 skinny whites  :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## one87LS

found this in another topic :cheesy:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Jul 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18076161
> *found this in another topic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I cant wait to get my 13x7,s on the caddy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Jul 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18076161
> *found this in another topic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fuck sick!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what was the first year they came out??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

took my ride out last night , got mad love for the rims too last night!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 15 2010, 09:06 AM~18052731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 23 2010, 09:50 AM~18121878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are my wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by one87LS+Jul 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18076161-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this in another topic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thats mine :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 18 2010, 08:55 PM~18078383
> *what was the first year they came out??
> *


Mine were picked up in 1980, in Compton. I remember when my uncle shot down there to get them and even more when he came back w/ them since he was the first in Stockton to have these :biggrin: If I can ever get the pics scanned I'll post em up of these on his 69 from back in the day.


----------



## olvidado63

my 73 on 50 spoke star wires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by olvidado63_@Jul 24 2010, 06:29 PM~18132534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 73 on 50 spoke star wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that shit is tight, homie :wow:


----------



## olvidado63

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18132617
> *that shit is tight, homie :wow:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## slabridazmagazine

Two (2) 14x6 star wire wheels 30 spoke rwd for sale. Excellent condition with cragar caps. $250 plus shipping. [email protected] for pic's. Thanks.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just bought some new Star wire caps, because mine didn't have the o.g ones :biggrin: $100 for n.o.s  thanks ebay :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol and paid $25 for rims


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Jul 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18076161
> *found this in another topic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for the Star wire family


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 31 2010, 10:02 PM~17660238
> *just going to roll them the way thay are for now,but with new tires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my old pic :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck it going to use it as a spare


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also got those 3 KO's for sale $20 OBO in good shape :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got my* new* caps


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

were would I go to redip the rims, and do they, have to come a part like spokes???


----------



## NmE60

anyone selling 30 spoke 13's STAR WIRES? let me know...........joe


----------



## ebbenezer66

I have some rims to trade,I have 15X7 Standard 30spk Stars,72 spk blk Zenith's need some work(no acc's) and 13X7 seafoam green 100 spoke.

___________________________________

Slimming Pills
Weight Loss Pills


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ebbenezer66_@Aug 11 2010, 04:03 AM~18282644
> *I have some rims to trade,I have 15X7 Standard 30spk Stars,72 spk blk Zenith's need some work(no acc's) and 13X7 seafoam green 100 spoke.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Slimming Pills
> Weight Loss Pills
> *


CRAIGLIST THEM, they will sell quick


----------



## Diehard64

looking for 14x7 rev star wires


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 10 2010, 08:28 AM~18273819
> *were would I go to redip the rims,  and do they,  have to come a part like spokes???
> *


stockton wheel


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 12 2010, 09:35 PM~18298260
> *stockton wheel
> *


 thanks , Frank told me about them too


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 7 2008, 10:56 PM~10821684
> *HERES A THREAD DEDICATED TO STAR WIRES...HERE IS A SET I PICKED UP TONIGHT. 50 SPOKE 13X7....BUT MISSING CAPS(  )
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DATES MATCH!
> 
> KEEP THE PICS COMIN!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

some I sold a while back


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn they cleaned up nice, wat you get for them


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

I'm the wire wheel refurb king!! :biggrin: I got 3 plus shipping. They look more like polished aluminum than chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## Diehard64

Still looking for 14 x 7 rev wheels


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Aug 20 2010, 07:22 AM~18360760
> *Still looking for 14 x 7 rev wheels
> *


ttt


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ebbenezer66_@Aug 11 2010, 04:03 AM~18282644
> *I have some rims to trade,I have 15X7 Standard 30spk Stars,72 spk blk Zenith's need some work(no acc's) and 13X7 seafoam green 100 spoke.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Slimming Pills
> Weight Loss Pills
> *



^^^THIS CLOWN IS A SPAMMER,THIS IS MY OLD POST AND LOOK AT HIS SIG.



I STILL HAVE THOSE RIMS FOR TRADE TOO.


----------



## BIG MARC

To anyone interested I'm wanting to trade for some 14X7 30(preferred) or 50 spoke Star wires like these in real good shape.I have some rims to trade,I have 15X7 Standard 30spk Stars,72 spk blk Zenith's need some work(no acc's) and 13X7 seafoam green 100 spoke(all acc's)...
Depending on condition I may be willing to give up 2 sets of rims.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn homies, Star wires are a bitch to find :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Aug 20 2010, 07:22 AM~18360760
> *Still looking for 14 x 7 rev wheels
> *


 :420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

url=http://img217.imageshack.us/i/picture007on.jpg/]







[/url]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt for the rare ass rims


----------



## 65_impalow

will be posting 2 sets of stars soon. 14x8 reverse w/ hankooks (175/75/14) a set of standard 15's. (2)15x6.5 & (2)15x7 the 15's are in excellent condition. best i have ever seen/found. will post pics by tommorow


----------



## 64ssdrop

Imterested in the 15" starwires call me 209 679 4474 thanks


----------



## 85eldoCE

truspoke.com now sells 30 spoke star wire

new name star fire wire wheels


----------



## Diehard64

I'm no longer looking for star wire. I'm tring to pickup a set of Tru Classics. So if this happens I will have 2 14x7 Rev 30 spoke star wires for sale. I will know for sure by end of next week.


----------



## nailedbuick

Im selling 5 50 spoke starwires. 2 15x8 and 2 15x7. The third is a 15x8 but in bad shape(spare?). The other four aren't perfect but in good shape. Stockton wheel can make these into 14's and/or reverse them. I live close by,so I can even drop them off for you (saves you $ on shipping them yourself).
[email protected]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Oct 2 2010, 06:03 PM~18720483
> *will be posting 2 sets of stars soon. 14x8 reverse w/ hankooks (175/75/14) a set of standard 15's. (2)15x6.5 & (2)15x7 the 15's are in excellent condition. best i have ever seen/found. will post pics by tommorow
> *


 pics of the 14x8s :wow:


----------



## nailedbuick

Forgot some info.$330 for all 5 rims and the original starwire caps. Not sure about shipping. Hopefully someone local? Ill post a pic as soon as I figure it out.....


----------



## nailedbuick

> _Originally posted by nailedbuick_@Oct 3 2010, 08:21 AM~18723259
> *Forgot some info.$330 for all 5 rims and the original starwire caps.  Not sure about shipping. Hopefully someone local? Ill post a pic as soon as I figure it out.....
> *


----------



## Diehard64

Heres a few pictures. The first 1 is about 7 of 10 the 2nd is 5 could be used in the back has some scratches on lip. I know these are getting harder to get.


----------



## blockburna-561

I should of took mines off when I sold my truck.


----------



## southGAcustoms

looking for a set of 14x7 or 15x7 standards let me know what you got


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by olvidado63_@Jul 24 2010, 06:29 PM~18132534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 73 on 50 spoke star wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











my 73 on 50 spoke star wires








*ttt*


----------



## 65_impalow

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18750844


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Star wire, ttt


----------



## fontaine4

Anybody got any 30 spoke 83s or 84s for sale


----------



## fontaine4

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 AM~18840896
> *Anybody got any 30 spoke 83s or 84s for sale
> *


 bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## Choppin-Bladez

For Sale......214-815-3998.......5x5 14" 30 Spoke Cragars


----------



## slangin cardboard

Found these for the dirt and slaped them on my moms 2 dr caprice. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 PM~19039413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these for the dirt and slaped them on my moms 2 dr caprice. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice homie


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Nov 10 2010, 12:55 PM~19034499
> *For Sale......214-815-3998.......5x5 14" 30 Spoke Cragars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


closer pix homie, please?


----------



## bob_o

I just picked thse up :biggrin: Four standard 15x7's. 

One of the cleanest original sets I've ever seen!


----------



## Choppin-Bladez

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 11 2010, 12:15 PM~19042752
> *closer pix homie, please?
> *


I got better pics at the crib im at work right now.....Ill post them up later...













400+shipping


----------



## Choppin-Bladez

Anybody interested hit me up at 214-815-3998

400+shipping

5x5 14" 30 Spoke Cragars


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 11 2010, 12:21 AM~19039413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these for the dirt and slaped them on my moms 2 dr caprice. :biggrin:
> *


olny way to do it got to have the condiments


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Nov 11 2010, 12:41 PM~19043389
> *Anybody interested hit me up at 214-815-3998
> 
> 400+shipping
> 
> 5x5 14" 30 Spoke Cragars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets see them close ups homie... what the ticket shipped to 98055?


----------



## southGAcustoms

picked these up today for my 62 continental  


























I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19121097
> *picked these up today for my 62 continental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep them 3 bars.. Pretty rare knock offs/spinners. If you need any more i have a super clean set. Only been mounted to check the look.. Never seen the road


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Nov 21 2010, 06:32 AM~19123064
> *Keep them 3 bars.. Pretty rare knock offs/spinners. If you need any more i have a super clean set. Only been mounted to check the look.. Never seen the road
> *



No prob homie I bought three sets of them


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19121097
> *picked these up today for my 62 continental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to see some more homies with stars  sick ass rims!!love that ride you got too


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

old pic.When I first slapped them on..lol and I was going to sell them!fuck that...


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19121097
> *picked these up today for my 62 continental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You whanna sell that gold center hex?


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 21 2010, 11:44 PM~19128983
> *You whanna sell that gold center hex?
> *




the gold one is junk sorry  im going to clean the other regular hexes up and let them ride though if any one is interested


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 22 2010, 04:05 AM~19130819
> *the gold one is junk sorry    im going to clean the other regular hexes up and let them ride though if any one is interested
> *


Is it cracked? If It will still hold I would buy it of ya. I just need 1 :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 22 2010, 09:09 AM~19131736
> *Is it cracked? If It will still hold I would buy it of ya. I just need 1 :happysad:
> *


 EBAY IS WHERE i WHENT. for 4 brand new ones for$100.But you need to look all the time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 22 2010, 11:09 AM~19131736
> *Is it cracked? If It will still hold I would buy it of ya. I just need 1 :happysad:
> *




really man its junk its all busted up on one side and everything I would just give it to for the hell of it but you would probably get pissed woundering why I would be giving bullshit to you  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Well if its that bad than I'll take your word 4 it.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 22 2010, 05:58 PM~19134877
> *Well if its that bad than I'll take your word 4 it.
> *




I mean if you really really really want it ill send it to ya


your going to be like this when the package arrives (no ****) :boink: 

then your going to look closely at the package (no ****) 
:scrutinize: 

then when you franticaly open it up to reveal the prize your going to be like this

 :tears: :thumbsdown: :guns: :rant: :run:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

$100$ OBO


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 22 2010, 04:23 PM~19135092
> *I mean if you really really really want it ill send it to ya
> your going to be like this when the package arrives (no ****) :boink:
> 
> then your going to look closely at the package (no ****)
> :scrutinize:
> 
> then when you franticaly open it up to reveal the prize your going to be like this
> 
> :tears:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :rant:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: I'm good.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 11 2010, 12:21 AM~19039413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these for the dirt and slaped them on my moms 2 dr caprice. :biggrin:
> *





thanx for the memories :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms

got two star wire chrome caps (hex) good shape one has all the blue in it one is slightly faded make an offer


----------



## undr8ed

If anyone is interested, I've got these


----------



## CMEDROP

just picked these up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 8 2010, 12:00 AM~19269815
> *just picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## p-nut53

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19121097
> *picked these up today for my 62 continental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you wanna sell tha 3 bar spinners hit me up


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by p-nut53_@Dec 13 2010, 10:22 PM~19319172
> *you wanna sell tha 3 bar spinners hit me up
> *



sold one set got some more comming Ill let ya know in a week or so


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt for Star wire


----------



## elnutty

i'm looking for some clean 14x7 rev starwires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Dec 28 2010, 04:43 PM~19442216
> *i'm looking for some clean 14x7 rev starwires
> *


I'll keep a look out..rims are hard to get :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

HERES A SET OF RARE STAR WIRE CLASSICS. THESE ARE IN MY BACKYARD, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I CAN GO LOOK AT THEM IN PERSON.
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2105788176.html


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2010, 09:48 PM~19445130
> *HERES A SET OF RARE STAR WIRE CLASSICS. THESE ARE IN MY BACKYARD, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I CAN GO LOOK AT THEM IN PERSON.
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2105788176.html
> *



Those look pretty clean with a fair price!!!





When you gonna use/sell them 13"s you have??? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 28 2010, 09:08 PM~19445365
> *Those look pretty clean with a fair price!!!
> When you gonna use/sell them 13"s you have???  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER, THEY ON MY CAR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 8 2010, 02:00 AM~19269815
> *just picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang those r old skool


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2010, 10:28 PM~19445635
> *NEVER, THEY ON MY CAR NOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tishawn45

I'm having a problem with my washers not lining up, when I set the right washers in there then my bolt pattern goes to the right and I can't get all the bolts in right???If I off set the washers just a little like 1/8'' off, then I can bolt up the rims, but now the(1/2) washers don't set right??Also when I got the washers and bolts, they said my bolt pattern was 1/2 inch but they are 7/16''?? you thing its the washers or the rims??





__________
Search Engine Optimization
Google Results


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Tishawn45_@Dec 29 2010, 06:43 PM~19452596
> *I'm having a problem with my washers not lining up, when I set the right washers in there then my bolt pattern goes to the right and I can't get all the bolts in right???If I off set the washers just a little like 1/8'' off, then I can bolt up the rims, but now the(1/2) washers don't set right??Also when I got the washers and bolts, they said my bolt pattern was 1/2 inch but they are 7/16''?? you thing its the washers or the rims??
> __________
> 
> *


i THINK THIS IS SPAM? BUT IT'S YOUR WASHERS


----------



## elnutty

Would like some 14x7 rev starwires for my car !! I have cash or some supremes and cash !! I'm looking for clean wheels !!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn $200 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CRAGAR-WELD...emZ250749866385


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

to bad the knock offs are Cragar.Because my rims are Welds


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:angry:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Does any one have a crager star wire cap? i need one lmk thanks


----------



## elnutty

No 14x6 or 14x7 rev starwires for sale? Clean ones ?? I have cash and wheels for trade !! My car needs new shoes bad !!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 2 2011, 03:40 PM~19483808
> *No 14x6 or 14x7 rev starwires for sale? Clean ones ?? I have cash and wheels for trade !! My car needs new shoes bad !!!
> *


what kind of wheels you got to trade?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 2 2011, 05:15 PM~19484071
> *what kind of wheels you got to trade?
> *



What 14"s do you have for sale/trade???


----------



## elnutty

Some 14x7 rev supremes and son TruSpokes 2 are 14x7 and 2 are 14x8


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Tishawn45_@Dec 29 2010, 06:43 PM~19452596
> *I'm having a problem with my washers not lining up, when I set the right washers in there then my bolt pattern goes to the right and I can't get all the bolts in right???If I off set the washers just a little like 1/8'' off, then I can bolt up the rims, but now the(1/2) washers don't set right??Also when I got the washers and bolts, they said my bolt pattern was 1/2 inch but they are 7/16''?? you thing its the washers or the rims??
> *


ITS THE WASHERS BELIEVE IT OR NOT! MINE ARE SLIGHTLY OVALED, WHEN I GOT THEM FROM MY UNCLE WHO BOUGHT THEM NEW IN 1980, HE TOLD ME NOT TO SCREW WITH THE WASHERS BECAUSE THEY WENT IN A CERTAIN WAY SO I JUST LET THEM BE :biggrin: AT LEAST THATS THE WAY THERE WORKING FOR ME ON MY 30'S


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 2 2011, 08:46 PM~19486042
> *ITS THE WASHERS BELIEVE IT OR NOT! MINE ARE SLIGHTLY OVALED, WHEN I GOT THEM FROM MY UNCLE WHO BOUGHT THEM NEW IN 1980, HE TOLD ME NOT TO SCREW WITH THE WASHERS BECAUSE THEY WENT IN A CERTAIN WAY SO I JUST LET THEM BE :biggrin: AT LEAST THATS THE WAY THERE WORKING FOR ME ON MY 30'S
> *


That's a spammer :angry: I knew that post looked familiar. :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17978502
> *hey, homies I'm having a problem with my washers not lining up, when I set the right washers in there then my bolt pattern goes to the right and I can't get all the bolts in right???If I off set the washers just a little like 1/8''  off, then I can bolt up the rims, but now the(1/2) washers don't set right??Also when I got the washers and bolts,  they said my bolt pattern was 1/2 inch but they are 7/16''?? you thing its the washers or the rims??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2011, 10:51 AM~19474091
> *Does any one have a crager star wire cap? i need one lmk thanks
> *


bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2011, 10:42 AM~19490358
> *bump
> *


the cragar star caps are usually on ebay for cheap unless your looking for the weld ones


----------



## SLABCITYOG

I have two (2) 14x6 glass house wheels for sale on ebay right now if anyone is interested. $100 ea. plus shipping...If interested holla at me [email protected]. Item number:	250755465812


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3 bar knock off's http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CRAGAR-WELD...=item3a6220b569


----------



## p-nut53

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Dec 28 2010, 04:43 PM~19442216
> *i'm looking for some clean 14x7 rev starwires
> *


i got sum ill sell wit u tires 14x7 50 spoke wit hankooks 175-70-r14 for 900


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by p-nut53_@Jan 14 2011, 10:03 AM~19595472
> *i got sum ill sell wit u tires 14x7 50 spoke wit hankooks 175-70-r14 for 900
> *


Pic of rims


----------



## lil watcha

There's clean set of 14x7 reversed 30 spoke with tires on craigslist sf bay area


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

my buddy has these for sale pm if interested they 14/6s


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2011, 10:20 PM~19616422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my buddy has these for sale pm if interested they 14/6s
> *


whats the bold pattern and how much?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

GOOD DEAL ON A 15

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...149191671907038


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

ON ANOTHER NOTE, I HAVE 18.....YES 18. 15X7/15X8 30 WIRES I WOULD SAY 10 ARE DECENT 5 ARE RPRETTY BAD AND 3 ARE NEAR JUNK. IM LOOKING TO SELL ALL BUT 6 OF THEM, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19631817
> *GOOD DEAL ON A 15
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...149191671907038
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress

TTT


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz

TTT


----------



## titolokz

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A SET FOR SALE?


----------



## bump512

these 30s make any ride look og!!! ttt!!! has any one experience a rough ride with these rim (30s) b4??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Jan 26 2011, 07:44 AM~19701429
> *these 30s make any ride look og!!! ttt!!! has any one experience a rough ride with these rim (30s) b4??
> *


the only thing I experience, is no air leaks :biggrin: or lose spokes


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

[/url]


----------



## dragginbonez

^^^ that wagon looks like shit, you should sell it to me^^^
j/k, it looks great, starwires are my favorite wheel, period.


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 26 2011, 10:23 AM~19702075
> *the only thing I experience, is no air leaks :biggrin: or lose spokes
> *


same here, thats the beauty!! have u ever had em rechromed?? or anyone in here? i got a quoted for a G! :wow:


----------



## dragginbonez

Forgot to say, not that i have any cash to spend at the moment, but how rare are the 13" 4 lug version?
Ive seen it twice in my entire life, once on a 64 Ranchero, and the second for sale on the Hamb 2 years ago, unfortunateley the seller didnt wanna ship'em, cause back then i could have bought them.


----------



## bump512

:dunno:


----------



## titolokz

TTT


----------



## bump512




----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Jan 26 2011, 09:35 AM~19702144
> *^^^ that wagon looks like shit, you should sell it to me^^^
> j/k, it looks great, starwires are my favorite wheel, period.
> *


:angry: :biggrin: Thats my old girl there  I traded it 2 yrs ago for a fast back, but you know I kept my Star wires


----------



## p-nut53

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 01:45 PM~10824058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does theses caps go for im looking 4 a pair :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I have some nos ones...$175 for the set


----------



## titolokz

TTT uffin:


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 29 2011, 02:56 PM~19731338
> *I have some nos ones...$175 for the set
> *


PM ME THE PIC


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 28 2011, 02:20 PM~19723716
> *:angry:  :biggrin: Thats my old girl there  I traded it 2 yrs ago for a fast back, but you know I kept my Star wires
> *


we need some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by p-nut53_@Jan 29 2011, 12:18 PM~19730439
> *how much does theses caps go for im looking 4 a pair :biggrin:
> *


the Weld or Cragar?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## titolokz

uffin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 29 2011, 03:57 PM~19731342
> *PM ME THE PIC
> *


I cant find my cable to download the pics so please bare with me holmes...i'll get them to you.

Anyone have a extra 14x6 rev starwire?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 1 2011, 09:04 AM~19755217
> *I cant find my cable to download the pics so please bare with me holmes...i'll get them to you.
> 
> Anyone have a extra 14x6 rev starwire?
> *



What spoke count? I'll have to measure the one I gave my buddy... I'm pretty sure it's a 6...


----------



## Lots_a_lows

This is a bad phone pic but I got these clean 15" gold and chrome star wires a few months back in a trade for some 13" 100 spoke chrome chinas. I'm debating if I want to buff out the whitewalls on these tires because they were new before I got them, or if I would just like to get some other tires because I'm thinking about putting them on 1 of my bombs.


----------



## dragginbonez

Those look weird in gld/chrome combo.
Whats the alternative anyway. I mean, where they goin if not on the bomb? i suppose you want a ww is so.

On a side note, i think the Vogues white/yella bands might work w/ the gold/chrome. just sayin.
Theyre also the rarer diamond spoke version. If they were mine i'd bring'em back to full chrome.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Feb 2 2011, 08:09 AM~19764954
> *Those look weird in gld/chrome combo.
> Whats the alternative anyway. I mean, where they goin if not on the bomb? i suppose you want a ww is so.
> 
> On a side note, i think the Vogues white/yella bands might work w/ the gold/chrome. just sayin.
> Theyre also the rarer diamond spoke version. If they were mine i'd bring'em back to full chrome.
> *


 :0 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
u can find chrome ones all day 
chrome and gold on the other hand are ALOT HARDER TO FIND 

and yea got to have the condiments


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 2 2011, 06:41 AM~19765070
> *:0  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> u can find chrome ones all day
> chrome and gold on the other hand are ALOT HARDER TO FIND
> 
> and yea got to have the condiments
> *


true you can find chrome ones, but good luck finding reverse 13x7s and 14x7s I got 14x8s revs :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 2 2011, 03:41 PM~19765070
> *:0  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> u can find chrome ones all day
> chrome and gold on the other hand are ALOT HARDER TO FIND
> 
> and yea got to have the condiments
> *


Just because it's hard to find doesn't mean it looks good...


----------



## trunkgotknock

got these for sale if any body is intersted hit me up idk what there worth they ruff one has a small crack i dont know if its fixable other surfis rust


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Feb 2 2011, 07:09 AM~19764954
> *Those look weird in gld/chrome combo.
> Whats the alternative anyway. I mean, where they goin if not on the bomb? i suppose you want a ww is so.
> 
> On a side note, i think the Vogues white/yella bands might work w/ the gold/chrome. just sayin.
> Theyre also the rarer diamond spoke version. If they were mine i'd bring'em back to full chrome.
> *


Like I said it's a shitty pic and they look better in person, I'm sure they'll look great after I clean them too. I took that picture when I first got them before I put them into my storage. Not planning on going there and getting them out till the weather gets nicer and its cruising temperature here in CO.....currently sub-zero temperatures. hno: 
My original intention for the trade was to get the gold & chrome star wires for the bomb but I got some other rides I could put them on.....just not my style going 15" or standard wheels unless it's for a bomb. I haven't seen a bomb with this size or style of wheel on a bomb with a nice whitewall. If anyone has any pics on a 46-48 Fleetline Aerosedan with any on can you please post. 
If these tires didn't buff out nice I would just purchase new gangster whitewalls just trying to not spend the money unless it's necessary. 
Whatever route I take with the rims I'm definately not putting vogues or chroming them either. :nono:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 2 2011, 07:41 AM~19765070
> *:0  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> u can find chrome ones all day
> chrome and gold on the other hand are ALOT HARDER TO FIND
> 
> and yea got to have the condiments
> *


The gold and chrome are a lot harder to find. :yes: 

I know the look you're talking about with the mustard & mayonaise would look good for a slab, I just don't think that it'll look to good on a bomb.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 2 2011, 08:53 AM~19765338
> *true you can find chrome ones, but good luck finding reverse 13x7s and 14x7s I got 14x8s revs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are are nice........I had a curbed set of 13" reversed star wires (no caps) on my first Impala, a 66 2dr Impala back in 96'......wish I still had them :tears: 
I currently have a complete set of 14" with S/S octagon caps reversed star wires I bought not to long ago; 2 have a deeper dish than the other 2 (think those r for skirts). Haven't had a chance to clean those up either, but believe they will need to be rechromed and will need new tires too. I got some other old school wheels that I've purchased as I've found good deals, put away in storage its just a hassle to drive there and have to move everything around. I got to go through all my stuff and see what I could use right away on my rides or what needs to be restored. Once I go through everything, if I decide to sell I will post those up but I'm always looking for good deals on wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 2 2011, 10:41 AM~19765919
> *Just because it's hard to find doesn't mean it looks good...
> *


True, but I like them and figure trading 1 set of chrome roller chinas that needed tires for those was a good deal. The guy had the star wires on his Impala and saw that my 13's needed tires but still wanted my 13's. I was already looking for a set of 15" old school wire wheels for my bomb, and the condition of wheels/tires (no curbs) + gold drew my attention. I figured them to be like having a set of 2 or 3 times gold (no nipples on star wires) adaptor style wheels, only these are old school and hard to find with less spokes. I think they will look good cleaned and with a bigger whitewall. If I put them on my Fleetline and they don't look good I'll try a different set or put back on the car the current Gangster whitewalls on chrome steelies with 4 bar hubcaps. I still have some time before the season starts here anyway. 

If anyone has any pics of fleetlines or other bombs on star wires please post them up. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE+Feb 2 2011, 05:41 PM~19765070-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> u can find chrome ones all day
> chrome and gold on the other hand are ALOT HARDER TO FIND
> 
> and yea got to have the condiments
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? Can you find me aset of 13x5.5 4 lugger Stars? preferably cheap.
> just kiddin.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lots_a_lows_@Feb 3 2011, 11:04 AM~19774421
> *The gold and chrome are a lot harder to find. :yes:
> 
> I know the look you're talking about with the mustard & mayonaise would look good for a slab, I just don't think that it'll look to good on a bomb.
> *


Agreed, i just said they would look good, not that they would on a bomb.
Personally i think Stars look good w/ pinners or 1" 3/4 whites, but many guys run 'em w/ wides both the 30 and 50 spokes. 
It also depends on what era car you have and what style youre shootin for.
Regardless, Star Wires are the shit!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 3 2011, 12:44 AM~19774726
> *Those are are nice........I had a curbed set of 13" reversed star wires (no caps) on my first Impala, a 66 2dr Impala back in 96'......wish I still had them :tears:
> I currently have a complete set of 14" with S/S octagon caps reversed star wires I bought not to long ago; 2 have a deeper dish than the other 2 (think those r for skirts).  Haven't had a chance to clean those up either, but believe they will need to be rechromed and will need new tires too. I got some other old school wheels that I've purchased as I've found good deals, put away in storage its just a hassle to drive there and have to move everything around.  I got to go through all my stuff and see what I could use right away on my rides or what needs to be restored. Once I go through everything, if I decide to sell I will post those up but I'm always looking for good deals on wheels. :thumbsup:
> *


well I like your rims :biggrin: where did you get them?


----------



## titolokz

TTT uffin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 1 2011, 08:52 PM~19761698
> *This is a bad phone pic but I got these clean 15" gold and chrome star wires a few months back in a trade for some 13" 100 spoke chrome chinas.  I'm debating if I want to buff out the whitewalls on these tires because they were new before I got them, or if I would just like to get some other tires because I'm thinking about putting them on 1 of my bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Buff'em and put it on yo bomb,Shit knock offs are not era correct but every body has don it :biggrin: Don't remember any bombs on 30's but im very sure it's been done( I think that low pro voges would look good on 15" on a bomb but who the heze am I 2 say just my 2 ). uffin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 29 2011, 03:56 PM~19731338
> *I have some nos ones...$175 for the set
> *


----------



## 79lincoln

Looking for 2- 50 spoke starwires rev. if there out thre let me know thx


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Feb 9 2011, 11:47 PM~19833336
> *Looking for 2- 50 spoke starwires rev. if there out thre let me know thx
> *


13x7's or 14x7's


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 9 2011, 07:48 PM~19831224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The center part isn't a chip, right? 

Those would look pretty cool with a smoothie center...


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 6 2011, 11:41 PM~19805177
> *Buff'em and put it on yo bomb,Shit knock offs are not era correct but every body has don it :biggrin:  Don't remember any bombs on 30's but im very sure it's been done( I think that low pro voges would look good on 15" on a bomb but who the heze am I 2 say just my 2 ). uffin:
> *


DONT RECALL ANY BOMBS BUT I GOT A PIC SOME WERE OF A 32 FORD SITTIN ON 30S
LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND IT


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 10 2011, 11:53 AM~19836073
> *DONT RECALL ANY BOMBS BUT I GOT A PIC SOME WERE OF A 32 FORD SITTIN ON 30S
> LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND IT
> *


  i have 30s on my 52, and that shit look gangsta sick.


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 08:40 AM~19835155
> *13x7's or 14x7's
> *


14x7 but if there is a full set of 13s let me know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 3 2011, 01:13 AM~19774859
> *True, but I like them and figure trading 1 set of chrome roller chinas that needed tires for those was a good deal. The guy had the star wires on his Impala and saw that my 13's needed tires but still wanted my 13's.  I was already looking for a set of 15" old school wire wheels for my bomb, and the condition of wheels/tires (no curbs) + gold drew my attention.  I figured them to be like having a set of 2 or 3 times gold (no nipples on star wires) adaptor style wheels, only these are old school and hard to find with less spokes.  I think they will look good cleaned and with a bigger whitewall.  If I put them on my Fleetline and they don't look good I'll try a different set or put back on the car the current Gangster whitewalls on chrome steelies with 4 bar hubcaps. I still have some time before the season starts here anyway.
> 
> If anyone has any pics of fleetlines or other bombs on star wires please post them up. :thumbsup:
> *


I think it will look good.homie  post up when you put them on. THE Star Wires.


----------



## sean_2009

came across a set of star wires - 14x7rev-30spokes with a new set of bf goodrich radails ta mounted on the rims i was there right place right time at a yard sale i paid 250.00 dallors the rims very good shape and the tires never hit the road i will post some pixs :thumbsup:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 10 2011, 10:53 AM~19836073
> *DONT RECALL ANY BOMBS BUT I GOT A PIC SOME WERE OF A 32 FORD SITTIN ON 30S
> LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND IT
> *


have some on my 46 fleetlne pg 20 of this post


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 9 2011, 08:48 PM~19831224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


S-O-L-D


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@Feb 12 2011, 11:47 AM~19851714
> *have some on my 46 fleetlne pg 20 of this post
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 12 2011, 03:34 AM~19850846
> *came across a set of star wires - 14x7rev-30spokes with a new set of bf goodrich radails ta mounted on the rims i was there right place right time at a yard sale i paid 250.00 dallors the rims very good shape and the tires never hit the road i will post some pixs  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 POST UP HOMIE :h5:


----------



## bump512




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 12 2011, 03:34 AM~19850846
> *came across a set of star wires - 14x7rev-30spokes with a new set of bf goodrich radails ta mounted on the rims i was there right place right time at a yard sale i paid 250.00 dallors the rims very good shape and the tires never hit the road i will post some pixs  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dragginbonez

Those are mighty clean!
The tires are good for a van thou


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 16 2011, 07:42 PM~19887918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice score :h5: for Star wires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

[/quote]


----------



## dragginbonez

^^^ is that yours??? ^^^
really sweet!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 AM~19891687
> *^^^ is that yours??? ^^^
> really sweet!
> *


no, not mine :biggrin: stole the pic :biggrin: ttt for Star wires


----------



## bump512

anyone has suggestions in cleaning these star wheels?


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 17 2011, 03:46 PM~19894635
> *anyone has suggestions in cleaning these star wheels?
> *


Eagle Chrome & wire wheel cleaner. Thats what I used on mine and a little naval jelly to deal with the little bit of surface rust they had on them


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 17 2011, 06:50 AM~19891199
> *:0 nice score :h5: for Star wires
> *


thanks joe my son polish them up yestreday they where real dirty when we pick them up :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

>


[/quote]
very nice 68 :thumbsup:


----------



## sick-8

those are 50 spoke starwire's with 3 blade knock offs :0


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2011, 07:39 AM~19775651
> *well I like your rims :biggrin: where did you get them?
> *


Thanks homie. Some guy I met out here in Denver.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 6 2011, 10:41 PM~19805177
> *Buff'em and put it on yo bomb,Shit knock offs are not era correct but every body has don it :biggrin:  Don't remember any bombs on 30's but im very sure it's been done( I think that low pro voges would look good on 15" on a bomb but who the heze am I 2 say just my 2 ). uffin:
> *


Yeah, I agree homie thanks for the advice. :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 10 2011, 11:53 AM~19836073
> *DONT RECALL ANY BOMBS BUT I GOT A PIC SOME WERE OF A 32 FORD SITTIN ON 30S
> LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND IT
> *


Post the pic if you find it homie.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 10 2011, 03:52 PM~19837620
> * i have 30s on my 52, and that shit look gangsta sick.
> *


I'd like to see it post some pics. :wow:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 08:50 PM~19839695
> *I think it will look good.homie  post up when you put them on.      THE Star Wires.
> *


I will bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by 4FLEETLINE6_@Feb 12 2011, 10:47 AM~19851714
> *have some on my 46 fleetlne pg 20 of this post
> *


Looks good :naughty: 
I'm going to have my tires buffed soon and have to find the lugs that will work for the wheels too. Can't wait to see what it'll look like. I'll post some pics when I do.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 20 2011, 12:40 AM~19914279
> *Looks good :naughty:
> I'm going to have my tires buffed soon and have to find the lugs that will work for the wheels too. Can't wait to see what it'll look like.  I'll post some pics when I do.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 19 2011, 11:18 PM~19913918
> *those are 50 spoke starwire's with 3 blade knock offs  :0
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 209impala

*Here you go OG Starwire caps but missing 1 embelm  Still in good shape though. Shoot some offers  *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 20 2011, 02:30 AM~19914239
> *Post the pic if you find it homie.
> *


i might b able to send them to u there to big and dont no how to resize them
i just use my cell phone now at car show when i no im gona post a pic on here 

pm ur email address 
found some 55s and 57 chevys on 30s and some dodge still lookin for the 30 ford


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

WOULD ANY OF YOU GUYS BE INTERESTED IN BRAND NEW IN BOX, SETS OF 3 BAR CRAGAR SPINNERS IN GOLD? LIKE THESE BUT GOLD BRAND NEW IN BOX.

$60 SHIPPED A SET.


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 22 2011, 12:13 PM~19932591
> *WOULD ANY OF YOU GUYS BE INTERESTED IN BRAND NEW IN BOX, SETS OF 3 BAR CRAGAR SPINNERS IN GOLD? LIKE THESE BUT GOLD BRAND NEW IN BOX.
> 
> $60 SHIPPED A SET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no:


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2011, 09:18 PM~19928529
> *Here you go OG Starwire caps but missing 1 embelm  Still in good shape though. Shoot some offers
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 22 2011, 10:30 AM~19932368
> *bump
> *


* :0 NICE AVITAR JOE  *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19954903
> * :0 NICE AVITAR JOE
> *


thanks.Got it from 209impala :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2011, 09:18 PM~19928529
> *Here you go OG Starwire caps but missing 1 embelm  Still in good shape though. Shoot some offers
> 
> 
> *


offer sent :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2011, 09:18 PM~19928529
> *Here you go OG Starwire caps but missing 1 embelm  Still in good shape though. Shoot some offers
> 
> 
> *


sold :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:h5:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:10 PM~19960300
> *sold :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for 2 14x7 50 spoke rev. starwires any out there


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my daily 62 tbrid on 30 spoke star wires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also not my ride


----------



## nailedbuick

Anyone have Starwire Classics center caps? 
I have the spokes but no caps. 












Thanks,
Raul


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 8 2008, 12:27 AM~10821807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 5 2011, 07:44 AM~20020669
> *my daily 62 tbrid on 30 spoke star wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

> _Originally posted by nailedbuick_@Mar 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20042081
> *Anyone have Starwire Classics center caps?
> I have the spokes but no caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Raul
> *


IAM IN THE SAME SITUATION


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## bump512




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jun 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17734301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 46 fleet...DUKE'S C.C PHX CHAPTER
> *


:worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEELS...=item3a642ae8ed







guys asing $1600 for the Star wires


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nailedbuick_@Mar 8 2011, 09:20 AM~20042081
> *Anyone have Starwire Classics center caps?
> I have the spokes but no caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Raul
> *


i have a set but not letting them go.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I had a set of 5 i could not give away....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I had a set of 5 i could not give away....


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for 2 14x7 rev 50 spoke starwires any out there


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

WANT TO BUY A SET OF 14X6 30 OR 50 SPOKE


----------



## bob_o

Finally got my Starwires mounted on my '62 Le Sabre


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bob_o_@Mar 24 2011, 02:36 PM~20170673
> *Finally got my Starwires mounted on my '62 Le Sabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for posting your Star wires :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

car looks bad ass!


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by bob_o_@Mar 24 2011, 02:36 PM~20170673
> *Finally got my Starwires mounted on my '62 Le Sabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :fool2: sexy


----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

13x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

14x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

13x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

13x7 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

13x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

14x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

13x7 :worship:


----------



## p-nut53

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Mar 24 2011, 09:14 AM~20168645
> *still looking for 2 14x7 rev 50 spoke starwires any out there
> *


i got some


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

13x7rev :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:31 PM~20175020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x7 rev thx for posting pic


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

starclassics :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

I'm looking for 1 13/7 rev. 30 spoke for my spare. If you have or know of one hit me up. Must be in good shape no curb checks or peeling chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 09:50 PM~20174525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7rev :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:29 PM~20175001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the best one yet IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Mar 24 2011, 10:01 PM~20174667-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 PM~20174677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 :thumbsup:
> *


My old Wagon :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: But I kept the Starwires for my Fastback :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I cant wait to put them on now that I have all the trim and skirts on now


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

anyone got a set of reverse 13-14s 50 spokes want to trade for a clean bumper kit


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: there are no wires like starwires


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

:biggrin: SWEET have a set on my 46 fleetline


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:47 PM~20175235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 26 2011, 02:36 PM~20186887
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 26 2011, 08:16 PM~20189016
> *:0
> *


fresh chrome new lights let me know


----------



## undr8ed

ebay caps :0


----------



## bullet one

what size lug nut for star wire on a 68 impala


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20222408
> *what size lug nut for star wire on a 68 impala
> *



anything longer than a 3/4 shank lugnut.


*edit no longer than a 1" shank.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2011, 10:04 PM~20224422
> *anything longer than a 3/4 shank lugnut.
> *edit no longer than a 1" shank.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LowMama




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LowMama_@Apr 1 2011, 11:15 PM~20240933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Star wires make that 68, look badass.


----------



## LowMama

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 2 2011, 06:58 PM~20244424
> *Star wires make that 68, look badass.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

heres my Pinto with some 13's back in the days


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 3 2011, 12:57 AM~20246603
> *heres my Pinto with some 13's back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for some 14x7 rev 50 spoke starwires any out there :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bump512

:run:


----------



## 79lincoln

:dunno: anyone 14x7 50 spoke rev. :around:


----------



## SnakeShit

http://www.starwheel.com/wheelpages/mclean/mclean04.html

I think this is gonna be my wheels when the time comes. I feel dumb but I didnt know they still made them. Gonna look real nice with some 3 prong spinners and 5.20s :nicoderm:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 9 2011, 05:44 AM~20296458
> *http://www.starwheel.com/wheelpages/mclean/mclean04.html
> 
> I think this is gonna be my wheels when the time comes. I feel dumb but I didnt know they still made them. Gonna look real nice with some 3 prong spinners and 5.20s  :nicoderm:
> *


yikes, 12 bills on wheels!


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20296732
> *yikes, 12 bills on wheels!
> *



Yeah but the quality is gonna be better than chinas. Id rather foot the scratch on a set of daytons, or these, than worry about rust or chipping chrome


----------



## southGAcustoms

has anyone put a bullet on these wheels? like for a custom or along those lines? im thinking about getting some bullets to put on mine for my 62


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 9 2011, 05:44 AM~20296458
> *http://www.starwheel.com/wheelpages/mclean/mclean04.html
> 
> I think this is gonna be my wheels when the time comes. I feel dumb but I didnt know they still made them. Gonna look real nice with some 3 prong spinners and 5.20s  :nicoderm:
> *


they dont still make them those only come in standard offset 14x6


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 06:40 PM~20299733
> *has anyone put a bullet on these wheels? like for a custom or along those lines? im thinking about getting some bullets to put on mine for my 62
> *



I've seen bullet caps milled to fit small vw spares on some beachbum hoodrides... Dude even had matching lug nuts...


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 10 2011, 02:09 PM~20303994
> *I've seen bullet caps milled to fit small vw spares on some beachbum hoodrides...  Dude even had matching lug nuts...
> *


hmmmm mooneyes offers alot of differnt sizes I might give it a whirl


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 10 2011, 09:24 AM~20302912
> *they dont still make them those only come in standard offset  14x6
> *


They have the 14X6 reverse :cheesy: 

Its right on the page


----------



## rivi666

does anyone know how, or where i can find out how to take apart my wires so i can get them rechromed? i picked up a set of 30 spokes on saturday, on the cheap. in pretty good shape, but the welded ring on one of the rims that the spokes seem to be asembled to is in bad shape, chrome peeled off and it rusted. i wanna bust apart the hubs, they have those little allen bolts on the front and back part of the hub, i dont wanna strip or break them. i wana take them to bolton's in gardena to reverse them, but i still need them rechromed before i pop on the new hoops...


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:35 PM~20175065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck my life! how do i get those rivi spinners?! fuck it, i'm gonna make them!


----------



## sick-8

I got some post pic soon


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 11 2011, 02:57 PM~20312830
> *fuck my life! how do i get those rivi spinners?! fuck it, i'm gonna make them!
> *


I got a set of 3 bars that look similar to those Rivi spinners.


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 11 2011, 03:52 PM~20312802
> *does anyone know how, or where i can find out how to take apart my wires so i can get them rechromed? i picked up a set of 30 spokes on saturday, on the cheap. in pretty good shape, but the welded ring on one of the rims that the spokes seem to be asembled to is in bad shape, chrome peeled off and it rusted. i wanna bust apart the hubs, they have those little allen bolts on the front and back part of the hub, i dont wanna strip or break them. i wana take them to bolton's in gardena to reverse them, but i still need them rechromed before i pop on the new hoops...
> *


I'M NOT SURE WHAT RIMS YOUR TALKING ABOUT HOMIE  MY STAR WIRES DONT HAVE ANY ALLEN SCREWS ON THEM?? IF YOU TAKE THE WHEEL TO A GOOD SHOP THEY CAN TAKE THE WHEELS APART FOR YOU BY CUTTING OUTT HE WELDED RING AND LET YOU TAKE IT SOMEWHERE TO GET CHROMED OR THEY MAY BE ABLE TO DO THAT FOR YOU.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 11 2011, 03:52 PM~20312802
> *does anyone know how, or where i can find out how to take apart my wires so i can get them rechromed? i picked up a set of 30 spokes on saturday, on the cheap. in pretty good shape, but the welded ring on one of the rims that the spokes seem to be asembled to is in bad shape, chrome peeled off and it rusted. i wanna bust apart the hubs, they have those little allen bolts on the front and back part of the hub, i dont wanna strip or break them. i wana take them to bolton's in gardena to reverse them, but i still need them rechromed before i pop on the new hoops...
> *


Post some pic's of ya wheels.


----------



## Maverick

anybody got a set of 15s for sale? 62 caddy.


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 11 2011, 08:32 PM~20315154
> *I'M NOT SURE WHAT RIMS YOUR TALKING ABOUT HOMIE  MY STAR WIRES DONT HAVE ANY ALLEN SCREWS ON THEM?? IF YOU TAKE THE WHEEL TO A GOOD SHOP THEY CAN TAKE THE WHEELS APART FOR YOU BY CUTTING OUTT HE WELDED RING AND LET YOU TAKE IT SOMEWHERE TO GET CHROMED OR THEY MAY BE ABLE TO DO THAT FOR YOU.
> *


im talking about a set of 30 spoke weld starwires. if you look in the other pix on this post, you can clearly see the allen screws that the hub is held together with. on the outside of the hub, underneath the spinner or hex cap. there's a handful of small allens that hold the outer 10 spokes secure to the main(center) hub. on the back side of the hub, there's an additional amount of probably 2 handfuls or allens that hold the rear 20 spokes. now, if i'm correct, i believe once the welds are cut free from the rim band, you can disassemble the hub and relieve the spokes. that might be an assumption, and i'm no rocket scientist, but those wheels aren't just held together by hopes and dreams. i know these wheels won't get you to the moon, but there has to be some type of engineering thought behind WELD'S factory ideas, they do make race wheels. i have no intention on cutting the spokes, that would be idiodic considering the fact that you probably can't replace them...


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 11:30 PM~10827828
> *Just to save you guys time...if you have Weld Star Wires, your wheels will be stamped Weld Wheels Inc in the back of the hub.  In one of the spaces between the lug holes.  No need to remove your tires.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, my wheels are dirty. :biggrin:
> *


mine look just like these. they say weld on them. here you can clearly see the allen screws...


----------



## rivi666

these are my wheels...


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 12 2011, 11:02 AM~20319628
> *these are my wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SORRY HOMIE I NEVER NOTICED THEM SCREWS BEFORE  I KNOW THAT THERE'S A WHEEL SHOP HERE IN TOWN THAT USED TO CUT OUT THE RING AND SEND IT OUT TO GET CHROMED FOR YOU AND ALSO CHANGE THE OFFSET A LITTLE BUT I'M NOT SURE IF THEY FUCK WITH THESE ANYMORE


----------



## bump512

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

Any body know if 14x8 reversed cragars fit on a stock 1964 imaoala rear end o


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:29 PM~20329491
> *Any body know if 14x8 reversed cragars fit on a stock 1964 imaoala rear end o
> *


i have a pair of some shabby ones, i know they fit my rivi and my 77 monte. not sure about a 64 though...
get the rearend shortened...


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 05:26 PM~20322451
> *SORRY HOMIE I NEVER NOTICED THEM SCREWS BEFORE  I KNOW THAT THERE'S A WHEEL SHOP HERE IN TOWN THAT USED TO CUT OUT THE RING AND SEND IT OUT TO GET CHROMED FOR YOU AND ALSO CHANGE THE OFFSET A LITTLE BUT I'M NOT SURE IF THEY FUCK WITH THESE ANYMORE
> *


ya, i got this spot in gardena by the hustler casino that does them for $35 raw or $75 chromed, that's them cutting the old band/hoop/rim off, you pick a width and offset, and they weld it on. im just trying the figure out id it's gonna be easier and cheaper to take them aprt and chrome, or have the hoops cut and then strip the old chrome till they are raw and have the new hoops welded on raw and having them powder chromed...
decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:29 PM~20329491
> *Any body know if 14x8 reversed cragars fit on a stock 1964 imaoala rear end o
> *


you will have to cut the fu%* out of your rear fender to make it work :happysad: but it will look sick with 14x8 rev


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 12 2011, 11:02 AM~20319628
> *these are my wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## bump512

so does anyone know were to chrome the 30s???


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

14x8 Star wires(Weld rims)175x70 tires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

old pic


----------



## bump512

:nicoderm:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

So no one has a for sure place to get these re done? I've got 14s I need to redo. I also picked up a set of 15s last week brand new in boxes. Never out of the boxes. For 500.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 21 2011, 06:23 PM~20392315
> *So no one has a for sure place to get these re done? I've got 14s I need to redo.  I also picked up a set of 15s last week brand new in boxes. Never out of the boxes. For 500.
> *


pm 209impala.I think he said he knew a place?


----------



## bump512

:angry: i wish there was a shop here, no one wants to fool with the spokes 30s.


----------



## bob_o

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 07:40 PM~20299733
> *has anyone put a bullet on these wheels? like for a custom or along those lines? im thinking about getting some bullets to put on mine for my 62
> *


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by bob_o_@Apr 22 2011, 12:58 PM~20396532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanx!  yea thats sic with a bullet :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 22 2011, 08:47 AM~20395857
> *:angry: i wish there was a shop here, no one wants to fool with the spokes 30s.
> *


  when you find one let us know


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 23 2011, 07:52 PM~20405075
> * when you find one let us know
> *


rick on here will do them if I ever get my 13,s back I,m sending them to him I didnt ask about the centers but he said he can put new dishes on them


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by bob_o_@Apr 22 2011, 11:58 AM~20396532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rivi666

hey bump512, i'm gonna get my reversed and have the centers stripped and powder chromed. i think as of right now, that's the only real solution cuz i think these wheels can't be broken down in a practical sense. anything can be done, but for you to break down the hubs, you'll have to take apart the retainers that hold the spokes on the hubs and that's after you cut the centers off the shells, you might run into the posiblity of stripping o breaking the small allen bolts that hold them together.


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Apr 26 2011, 01:32 PM~20423802
> *hey bump512, i'm gonna get my reversed and have the centers stripped and powder chromed. i think as of right now, that's the only real solution cuz i think these wheels can't be broken down in a practical sense. anything can be done, but for you to break down the hubs, you'll have to take apart the retainers that hold the spokes on the hubs and that's after you cut the centers off the shells, you might run into the posiblity of stripping o breaking the small allen bolts that hold them together.
> *


yea i got the same feed back from a guy here who does that work, :angry: i guess the best thing for me is not to fool with them!! :happysad: powder coat will look clean too havent seen a set yet, but if u do post some pics!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

hit up this guy he can do them Rick Salcido 602-465-7622


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 26 2011, 08:27 PM~20427103
> *hit up this guy he can do them Rick Salcido  602-465-7622
> *


Chrome ?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

yea chrome


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 27 2011, 07:43 AM~20430222
> *yea chrome
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by bob_o_@Apr 22 2011, 11:58 AM~20396532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass......
Whats up Joe


----------



## bump512

Ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 27 2011, 01:41 PM~20432784
> *Bad Ass......
> Whats up Joe
> *


trying to get my 68 back on the road,For some shows coming up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt for Star wires


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2011, 07:48 AM~20438463
> *ttt for Star wires
> *


x512


----------



## bob_o

TTT!


----------



## rivi666

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 26 2011, 07:27 PM~20427103
> *hit up this guy he can do them Rick Salcido  602-465-7622
> *


hey, i called this dude and no answer. is this a shop or a cell number?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

cell. a couple times I tried to call him he was in meeting try text he always got back to me


----------



## bump512

:dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup Star Wire family


----------



## rivi666

bump


----------



## 79lincoln

still looking for 2 14x7 rev 50 spoke starwires any out there :around: :around:


----------



## bump512

craigslist?? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 4 2011, 08:42 AM~20482528
> *craigslist?? :biggrin:
> *


good luck on that?


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 4 2011, 10:05 PM~20487650
> *good luck on that?
> *


no luck through craigslist :banghead:


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@May 4 2011, 11:45 PM~20487936
> *no luck through craigslist :banghead:
> *


check this out? here in TEXAS!!! look like 30s??

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/2363565337.html


----------



## bump512

would any of yall consider riding on 84s/swangas/swangers?? :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 5 2011, 01:59 PM~20491600
> *would any of yall consider riding on 84s/swangas/swangers?? :0
> *


 rev for me,but other people be paying for those 84's$$$$$$$


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 07:02 PM~20493711
> *rev for me,but other people be paying for those 84's$$$$$$$
> *


Yes if they were REV.


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 5 2011, 01:57 PM~20491583
> *check this out? here in TEXAS!!! look like 30s??
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/2363565337.html
> *


that post has been deleted but looking for 50 spoke 14x7 rev


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 08:02 PM~20493711
> *rev for me,but other people be paying for those 84's$$$$$$$
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

some pics I took for this thread :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol my rims got 1/2 inch of dust on them..took the pics last night..


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## one87LS

13x7 50 spoke Star Wires asking $600 o.b.o. call Robert (510)427-7867


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 7 2011, 04:45 PM~20504352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 50 spoke Star Wires asking $600 o.b.o. call Robert (510)427-7867
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

ANY ONE EVER HEARD OF "WESTERN WIRE WHEELS" SUPPOSEDLY THEY WERE MADE BY CRAGAR....THEY LOOK JUST LIKE 50 SPOKE STARS? SOME GUY IS SELLING ME SOME BUT I WANTED TO GET MORE INFO ON THEM....ARE THEY GOOD WHEELS? AND HOW MUCH DO THEY GO FOR? GUY TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE STRONGER THAN TRU'S BUT I NEVER HEARD OF THEM?


----------



## bump512

:cheesy:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 7 2011, 04:45 PM~20504352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 50 spoke Star Wires asking $600 o.b.o. call Robert (510)427-7867
> *


whats the bolt pattern


----------



## bump512

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## bump512




----------



## titolokz

TTT


----------



## bump512




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 6 2011, 07:16 AM~20496386
> *some pics I took for this thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 7 2011, 04:45 PM~20504352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 50 spoke Star Wires asking $600 o.b.o. call Robert (510)427-7867
> *


THESE ARE TIGHT WANT TO GET ME SOME FOR MY 68 LATER ON


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 6 2011, 07:16 AM~20496386
> *some pics I took for this thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BASAZZ


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+May 20 2011, 09:02 AM~20592741-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-titolokz_@May 20 2011, 09:34 PM~20597035
> *BASAZZ
> *


 thanks,sorry I took the pic with my rims all dirty :uh: Didn't really see it till I posted the pics.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 20 2011, 09:03 AM~20592744
> *THESE ARE TIGHT WANT TO GET ME SOME FOR MY 68 LATER ON
> *


they are tight :h5: these have to be my favorite rims I have owned!! I've had Tru's,Dayton's,Roadstar,Roadster's,Crager's..


----------



## titolokz

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 14x7 STAR WIRES


----------



## bump512

me bomb on them 30's...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 23 2011, 08:10 AM~20609473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me bomb on them 30's...
> *


 sick homie


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 23 2011, 10:10 AM~20609473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me bomb on them 30's...
> *



that looks good


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 24 2011, 06:16 PM~20620750
> *that looks good
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

anyone got a 50 spoke wheel for sale??


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 25 2011, 07:14 AM~20624706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$$$? :0


----------



## JustCruisin

Seen these 13"s on a bomb in Denver on Sunday..


----------



## bump512




----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 01:53 AM~20631414
> *Seen these 13"s on a bomb in Denver on Sunday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They're on the candy green 4 door Belair for sale, right?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 26 2011, 11:49 AM~20633248
> *They're on the candy green 4 door Belair for sale, right?*


lol. Yup, it was parked in front of Bubba Chino's on sunday.. Pretty nice ride with the murals..


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 26 2011, 11:49 AM~20633248
> *They're on the candy green 4 door Belair for sale, right?
> *


$$$?


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 12:53 AM~20631414
> *Seen these 13"s on a bomb in Denver on Sunday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Star wire ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

IM SELLING THESE IM ASKING 600.00 NO SHIPPING AND TIRES DONT COME WITH THEM IM LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA THEY HAVE LIL RUST SPOTS BUT REALLY STRAIGHT HERE ARE THE PICTURES


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sick^


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

ttt


----------



## 209impala

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> IM SELLING THESE IM ASKING 600.00 NO SHIPPING AND TIRES DONT COME WITH THEM IM LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA THEY HAVE LIL RUST SPOTS BUT REALLY STRAIGHT HERE ARE THE PICTURES


Put em in the tru spoke section bro they should sell quick in there


----------



## bump512

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

url=http://img217.imageshack.us/i/picture007on.jpg/]














ttt


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## ABRAXASS

:wave:
























This ones for you Joe..................:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

wow thats a 2door model!love that old skool look,thanks for the pic.


----------



## bump512

niceeeeeee!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

*I KNO THESE AINT TRU SPOKES BUT THEY ARE CRAGAR SPOKES THEY ARE 14X7 REV IAM ASKING 550.00 OR TRADE FOR SUM TRU CLASSICS OR 14X7 MCLEANS WITH CAPS THANKS HERE IS MY NUMBER FOR MORE INFO 951 212 9650* HERE ARE THE PICS 1ST RIM







2ND RIM







3RD RIM







FOURTH RIM


----------



## bump512

good sell.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> *I KNO THESE AINT TRU SPOKES BUT THEY ARE CRAGAR SPOKES THEY ARE 14X7 REV IAM ASKING 550.00 OR TRADE FOR SUM TRU CLASSICS OR 14X7 MCLEANS WITH CAPS THANKS HERE IS MY NUMBER FOR MORE INFO 951 212 9650* HERE ARE THE PICS 1ST RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3RD RIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOURTH RIM


 Love that cross lace style!


----------



## bump512

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Love that cross lace style!


*i just sold them yesterday*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

]







13x7rev


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> *i just sold them yesterday*


 who ever got them,is a lucky guy.


----------



## southGAcustoms

ABRAXASS said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones for you Joe..................:wave:


 


thats what the fuck im talking about right there!:boink:


----------



## sean_2009

Eryk said:


> Those aren't western caps. They're Weld caps.


long tine no hear from u :thumbsup:


----------



## 79lincoln

need 2 14x7rev 50 stars..com'n anyone have some:wave:


----------



## bump512

good luck....


----------



## 79lincoln

thanks..sometimes a lil luck is all you need


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## 209impala

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> ttt
> View attachment 334876


i'M GONNA HAVE A DET OF THESE 13X7 CROSS 50'S FOR SALE REAL SOON


----------



## centralvalley209

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboa...9-5-13x7-reversed-Starwires-200-plus-shipping NOT Mine


----------



## 209impala

centralvalley209 said:


> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboa...9-5-13x7-reversed-Starwires-200-plus-shipping NOT Mine


Homeboy has a thread for those in the for sale section. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

there on here too.


----------



## 209impala

*


209impala said:



i'M GONNA HAVE A DET OF THESE 13X7 CROSS 50'S FOR SALE REAL SOON 

Click to expand...

Here they are, barrel and spoke chrome is good but 2 have peeling issues on the hub. Best offer gets em. Prefer a local sale but will ship at buyers expense.











*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

^^sick ass rims.Good luck on sale.


----------



## 209impala

*Now the bad Pics of the bad hubs. 



*


----------



## 209impala

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> ^^sick ass rims.Good luck on sale.


Whats up Joe? Yeah I figure I got a set already so thats why I say B/O gets em. Their not that bad, if it wasnt for the peeling on the hubs I would be asking at least $5 - $600 for them. Hell they even got the stickers on all 4 caps :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

209impala said:


> *Now the bad Pics of the bad hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hate that shit..


----------



## 209impala

209impala said:


> *
> 
> Here they are, barrel and spoke chrome is good but 2 have peeling issues on the hub. Best offer gets em. Prefer a local sale but will ship at buyers expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE MAY BE SOLD!!


----------



## 209impala

209impala said:


> THESE MAY BE SOLD!!


BACK ON THE MARKET, DEAL FELL THROUGH


----------



## slangin cardboard

Has anybody ran into the problem where the lug paddern is to big 4 the washers and the washers overlap the outer part of the hub ? Dose anybody make washers that fit with the bigger paddern? I ran into this with my olds wagon and do not like it one bit,dose not make me feel safe.:run:


----------



## southGAcustoms

have to get the oval washers for those


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

slangin cardboard said:


> Has anybody ran into the problem where the lug pattern is to big 4 the washers and the washers overlap the outer part of the hub ? Dose anybody make washers that fit with the bigger pattern? I ran into this with my olds wagon and do not like it one bit,dose not make me feel safe.:run:


 I had the same problem.Found out I needed center washers for the 68,not the ovel ones.After that they whent on great.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

southGAcustoms said:


> have to get the oval washers for those


 depends on the ride,and rims.


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms

has anyone seen or got a set of FWD 30 spokes? I found one on ebay and I think that would be cool as hell on my 62 since I have super tight clearence issues, but with a bullet in the middle would be gad ass in my op, I would trade straight up my set for some


----------



## 209impala

southGAcustoms said:


> has anyone seen or got a set of FWD 30 spokes? I found one on ebay and I think that would be cool as hell on my 62 since I have super tight clearence issues, but with a bullet in the middle would be gad ass in my op, I would trade straight up my set for some


Like these??


----------



## southGAcustoms

not like those, they are standards like I allready have these have the same look as a FWD knockoff does where the they just have the weight lip only on the outside I guess I would say all negative offset. Damn I had the link saved for the one on ebay, I would almost say they looked like swangers but they wernt it was an OLD wheel.

here is the only one I found that looked like them but not a "swanger"

















I looks just like a fwd rim should look man that would be so bitchin with a bullet center cap on my car I beleive


edit: found a listing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FWD-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35b3d3ff9f


----------



## slangin cardboard

I have not seen those in a long time, Leave the 3 prong spinners on and you would be looking like james bond comen down the street


----------



## slangin cardboard

southGAcustoms said:


> have to get the oval washers for those


Who sell's the oval washers?:dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

some tire,and wheel shops,ebay,Pep boys


----------



## verde

tryin to buy some 50 spoke 14's if any1 has a set let me know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

verde said:


> tryin to buy some 50 spoke 14's if any1 has a set let me know


good luck,that's what I have,and can't find a spare!!!!


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## bump512

any new pics out there??


----------



## apache&drum

selling cragar 30 spoke star
View attachment 357000
View attachment 357001
View attachment 357002
View attachment 357003


----------



## Maricoparider

just picked these up!


----------



## Maricoparider

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


made me a fan!! just found me a fresh set! never mounted with both caps and 2 ways 14x7 50 spoke taking it back to the old school !


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

Maricoparider said:


> View attachment 357086
> just picked these up!
> View attachment 357087


nice score!!! what festool you got there?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Maricoparider said:


> View attachment 357086
> just picked these up!
> View attachment 357087


 nice score.You got all four?


----------



## Maricoparider

yes sir all four guy had them under old cloths and blankets!




JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nice score.You got all four?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Maricoparider said:


> yes sir all four guy had them under old cloths and blankets!


:thumbsup:Good shit


----------



## Maricoparider

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nice score.You got all four?
















yep just unloaded them off the truck time to bust out the elbow grease !


----------



## Maricoparider

Any one have a pic of these on a 64 ???


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Maricoparider said:


> View attachment 357770
> View attachment 357771
> 
> yep just unloaded them off the truck time to bust out the elbow grease !


 you want to sell them?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Maricoparider said:


> Any one have a pic of these on a 64 ???


 I don't but they will look bad ass, plus you can run skirts!


----------



## Maricoparider

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I don't but they will look bad ass, plus you can run skirts!


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluejeremiah

I have a set of Star Wire rims (14x6) for sale on eBay. Click here for more info. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Maricoparider

Late GROUPE E.L.A President Joey Abeyta's Caddie rolling on Star Wires !!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Maricoparider said:


> View attachment 359298
> Late GROUPE E.L.A President Joey Abeyta's Caddie rolling on Star Wires !!!


Thats whats up!!


----------



## bob_o

verde said:


> tryin to buy some 50 spoke 14's if any1 has a set let me know


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/STAR...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a69fc5302


----------



## bob_o

I've heard that there were Star Wires with "ribbed" spokes? Anyone have pictures of these?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup Star Wire family


----------



## SAUL

I have a set of 4 Cragar spokes 14x7 reversed i believe they are 50 spokes these are the kind that look like tru spokes they need to be cleaned as you can see they are dirty the chrome still shines nice im asking $300 O.B.O for the set


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SAUL said:


> I have a set of 4 Cragar spokes 14x7 reversed i believe they are 50 spokes these are the kind that look like tru spokes they need to be cleaned as you can see they are dirty the chrome still shines nice im asking $300 O.B.O for the set


Nice!
Good Deal..
What bolt pattern??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

SAUL said:


> I have a set of 4 Cragar spokes 14x7 reversed i believe they are 50 spokes these are the kind that look like tru spokes they need to be cleaned as you can see they are dirty the chrome still shines nice im asking $300 O.B.O for the set


 nice


----------



## SAUL

The bolt pattern is 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 4 1/2 Chevy and Ford need these gone make some offers


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SAUL said:


> The bolt pattern is 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 4 1/2 Chevy and Ford need these gone make some offers


Unilug huh..How about $150


----------



## SAUL

Give me $220 come pick them up


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SAUL said:


> Give me $220 come pick them up


will you ship them.. Ill send you prepaid fedex lable's??Pm me..Thanks!


----------



## SAUL

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> will you ship them.. Ill send you prepaid fedex lable's??Pm me..Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

Cragar Spokes still for sale


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Got a set of 14x7 rev i need to get rid of asap..no center caps...good drivers and not for show $475 shipped...pm email address for pics


----------



## centralvalley209

Seen this window display in Orville Ca


----------



## bump512

sup joe??


----------



## rollin 72 monte

SAUL said:


> Cragar Spokes still for sale


you bstill have these hommie


----------



## centralvalley209

bump512 said:


> sup joe??


Hey I know you? :loco:


----------



## Maricoparider

*TTT !!!!*


----------



## bump512

centralvalley209 said:


> Hey I know you? :loco:


 i meant joe caprice 68???:inout:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump512 said:


> i meant joe caprice 68???:inout:


 Mybad, wasn't sure you where talking to me.

Doing good, just working my ASS OFF!Will post some pics soon, with my Star wires. TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

centralvalley209 said:


> Hey I know you? :loco:


watup joe


----------



## JustCruisin

:wave:


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice pic


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

chillen bro.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump for those hard to find rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> bump for those hard to find rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Bought some 14X7 standard 30 spokes of Craigslist today. Pretty clean for being made in 1982.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yetti said:


> Bought some 14X7 standard 30 spokes of Craigslist today. Pretty clean for being made in 1982.


----------



## slangin cardboard

yetti said:


> Bought some 14X7 standard 30 spokes of Craigslist today. Pretty clean for being made in 1982.


You lucky I did'nt see them first:naughty:.


----------



## yetti

slangin cardboard said:


> You lucky I did'nt see them first:naughty:.


 You were slipping. Lol. And I never get on craigslist.


----------



## yetti

Still got the stickers inside of them.


----------



## yetti

Did a quickie clean up on this one.


----------



## mad indian

SAUL said:


> Cragar Spokes still for sale


 Hey saul if you still have these rim I might be interested. Let me know your location and can pick them up. I'll wait until you reply for giving an offer thanks Mad Indian


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah I was.....Thats what happens when you stay browned up 90% of your life.


----------



## yetti

slangin cardboard said:


> Yeah I was.....Thats what happens when you stay browned up 90% of your life.


Yeah but you got all the money.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sean_2009 said:


>


 ttt


----------



## SAUL

mad indian said:


> Hey saul if you still have these rim I might be interested. Let me know your location and can pick them up. I'll wait until you reply for giving an offer thanks Mad Indian


Sorry Bro they sold


----------



## FreddieD

Looking for one clean 15x8 on a 5 on 5 bolt pattern.


----------



## bump512

TTT


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## bump512

:inout:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I got one 14x7 NOS rev Starwire thats never been mounted asking $195.00 shipped in the US send pm if interested.


----------



## slangin cardboard

:thumbsup:


JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 384484


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

650.00 913-489-1580 BROCK


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

GOT A MATCHING SET OF ORIGINAL CHROME 30 SPOKES. THEY ARE ROUGH.$500 OR BEST OFFER


----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2680269515.html


----------



## PURA SANGRE

i remember this ad in one of my old lrm dam i still luv the look on these 


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## bump512

:run:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

WHAT A GOOD 15" LOWRIDER LOOKING TIRE TO GO ON THESE!!!


----------



## ERCC Josh

sure miss mine


----------



## bump512

hard to come around.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yup^


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

JustCruisin said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Set of 14x6 reverse Weld Starwires--chevy bolt pattern & 1 1/2in back space--rims do have some fading, pits and rash--worse damage shown in pics--not for show but kool for daily ride--heavy to ship so price includes boxes and etc $525.00 make offers...also one nos one up for grabs!!

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboa...abs-everything-to-go-tires-rims-amp-blah-blah!


----------



## 79lincoln

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> can you post pics here unable to see pic from other site


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## 90coupedraggn

two 14" standard cragar star wire wheels for sale pretty decent shape great for driver quality. Taking offers but wanna sell them together.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## lownslow63

anyone know a wheel shop in los angeles that repairs starwires ? i have one that clicks pretty bad .


----------



## lownslow63

or anyone know of a nice 15x7 standard offset 30 spoke wheel for sale ?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

gl^


----------



## 209impala

I just wish I could run my skirts w/ them on. I would never take em off!!!


----------



## JustCruisin

DEE-ZAAMMM!! :yes:


----------



## southGAcustoms

lownslow63 said:


> or anyone know of a nice 15x7 standard offset 30 spoke wheel for sale ?



a whole set? I'm.considering selling my set look in my Lincoln thread for pics


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## prc13

Looking to buy some star wires ..anyone hit me up ..I'm in Whittier ca


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I got a set of 14x6 rev starwires that are nice drivers--not for show--with boxes and shipping i'd do $475 and also got some real nice og 5.60s id let go for the same...lmk ad send me your email for pics


----------



## furby714

clean old skool wheels will these type of wheels fitt a 84 regal looking for some rev 14inch in orange county


----------



## southGAcustoms

lownslow63 said:


> or anyone know of a nice 15x7 standard offset 30 spoke wheel for sale ?




I got a set you can see them in my lincoln build in my sig. One has a very light click only under extreme hard turns but one the whole hub is loose and ive been trying to figure out how to fix it with no luck.


----------



## 925rider

any one intrested in these 14x8 for $400


----------



## JustCruisin

925rider said:


> any one intrested in these 14x8 for $400


What are those?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 925rider

JustCruisin said:


> What are those?? :scrutinize:



i was told there 50 spoke cragers..stamped 1983


----------



## 209impala

925rider said:


> i was told there 50 spoke cragers..stamped 1983


Look like some appliance wheels to me but the spokes are to thick? I know that they made a set that looked like Tru's but these look different than those do.


----------



## singlegate

i just picked up a set of 14x7 reverse im not sure what brand, i think they were made in japan. any one know????
my computer wont let me post the pics

they have crager sticker on them and are stamped cmw


----------



## singlegate

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms

I got one wheel where the whole hub is loose from every spoke how can it be fixed?


----------



## singlegate

here they go


----------



## SAUL

singlegate said:


> View attachment 454378
> 
> here they go


Cragar spokes nice are these the ones that were for sale up in Sacramento


----------



## southGAcustoms

southGAcustoms said:


> I got one wheel where the whole hub is loose from every spoke how can it be fixed?


anyone?


----------



## singlegate

SAUL said:


> Cragar spokes nice are these the ones that were for sale up in Sacramento


yup, the guy has a clean set of 15"standerds still


----------



## nailedbuick

Im looking for one star wire classic cap. 

Thanks...


----------



## singlegate

nailedbuick said:


> View attachment 455535
> Im looking for one star wire classic cap.
> 
> Thanks...


nice wheels.... if i see one il let u know


----------



## nailedbuick

singlegate said:


> nice wheels.... if i see one il let u know


Thanks for the help.


----------



## aztecsef1

Looking for 1 star wire classic or will sell my 3 need a 14x7 cross lace reverse


----------



## aztecsef1

Looking for 1 star wire classic or will sell my 3 need a 14x7 cross lace reverse


----------



## 209impala

Found another pic of the ride when I had my Starwires on


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

209impala said:


> Found another pic of the ride when I had my Starwires on


I don't know about you guys, but Star wires do make your ride stand out more.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice pic too, 209


----------



## 209impala

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nice pic too, 209


Thanks Joe, After I come back from Chicano park in a couple weeks the rear end is coming out to get shortened. Than I can roll my Starwires w/ my skirts on :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Im about to buy a set of Star Wires 14 inch deep dish for my 59 impala, will post pics once on the car :x:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

209impala said:


> Thanks Joe, After I come back from Chicano park in a couple weeks the rear end is coming out to get shortened. Than I can roll my Starwires w/ my skirts on :thumbsup:


fuck can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

westcoastlowrider said:


> Im about to buy a set of Star Wires 14 inch deep dish for my 59 impala, will post pics once on the car :x:


:drama:great for you finding some Stars!!There a bitch to find in good shape!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## westcoastlowrider

They are 30 spokes, and the center caps say star wires with Craiger in the middle. I should get them in a couple days.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

hopefully gettin my stars tommorow. :x:


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## Raise Up

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cragar-30-S...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

On ebay until Friday the 13th.


----------



## 209impala

Raise Up said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cragar-30-S...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> On ebay until Friday the 13th.


Good deal only thing their 15's


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Heres my star wires on my 59 impala, im able to run the OG skirts without any issue also. Will post pics soon with the whole car and wheels.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres my star wires on my 59 impala, im able to run the OG skirts without any issue also. Will post pics soon with the whole car and wheels.


:H5: SICK, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE, HOMIE


----------



## JustCruisin

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :H5: SICK, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE, HOMIE


:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

thanks homies, it took me awhile to find a set of stars


----------



## 209impala

westcoastlowrider said:


> thanks homies, it took me awhile to find a set of stars


Yeah, i'm looking for 1 decent 30 spoke 13 for a spare!


----------



## southGAcustoms

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...tar-wires-good-street-condition-no-tires.html


set of 5 for sale


----------



## Bigsmooth

Scored these yesterday never been used from may of 85


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Bigsmooth said:


> Scored these yesterday never been used from may of 85


:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

southGAcustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...tar-wires-good-street-condition-no-tires.html
> 
> 
> set of 5 for sale


SOLD!!! I have to say thanks to the homie Allen. I got a chance to check out his Lincoln & some of his airbrushing, he has some real skills.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

are knock off on this truck hard to find, i have 2 of these 3prong knock off for crager


----------



## Bigsmooth

They didn't go on as easy as I hoped. Had to widen lug holes because the truck studs are so thick, and the calipers had to be shaved a bit. Rides nice though.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

I HAVE 3 OFF THIS CRAGER KNOCK OFFS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> are knock off on this truck hard to find, i have 2 of these 3prong knock off for crager


no there not, but star wire(Weld) one's are.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

THANX:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

​looking to buy or trade for a set of star classics .....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

My 59 sittin on some 14inch stars


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

westcoastlowrider said:


> My 59 sittin on some 14inch stars


wow, my friend, just wow.Gives it that old skool feel, and look, with out taking away from the classic look of the car!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

westcoastlowrider said:


> My 59 sittin on some 14inch stars


----------



## westcoastlowrider

will take better pics, that pics was taken with my phone. Everythings triple chromed on the car, and interior is all new just havent had a chance to put it all back in the car yet, been real busy with my 63. And i loved the star wires but it was super hard for me to find a set until about a month and half ago, it clears the skirts too.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

will take better pics, that pics was taken with my phone. Everythings triple chromed on the car, and interior is all new just havent had a chance to put it all back in the car yet, been real busy with my 63. And i loved the star wires but it was super hard for me to find a set until about a month and half ago, it clears the skirts too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

westcoastlowrider said:


> will take better pics, that pics was taken with my phone. Everythings triple chromed on the car, and interior is all new just havent had a chance to put it all back in the car yet, been real busy with my 63. And i loved the star wires but it was super hard for me to find a set until about a month and half ago, *it clears the skirts too*.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## fullsize67

Anyone got a set there selling?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> url=http://img217.imageshack.us/i/picture007on.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt


:boink:


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## olvidado73

50 spoke !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

more pics^^


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone got a set there selling?


I got a set of 14x6 rev up for sale...send me your email for pics.


----------



## olvidado73

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> more pics^^


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA

olvidado73 said:


>


How much for these homie?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

olvidado73 said:


>


Bad ass!


----------



## KAMOZO_310

X64!


----------



## 815moto

I got some brand new 15x7s in the box. Will sell em for the right price...


----------



## 64ssdrop

How much for the 15x7 starwires pm me or call me at 209 679 4474


----------



## 79cutsupreme




----------



## 815moto

815moto said:


> I got some brand new 15x7s in the box. Will sell em for the right price...



SOLD


----------



## 64ssdrop

How much?


----------



## slangin cardboard

73olds


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:fool2:


slangin cardboard said:


> 73olds


:fool2: love that look.Got the caps?


----------



## slangin cardboard

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :fool2::fool2: love that look.Got the caps?


4 ur azz homeboy!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

slangin cardboard said:


> 4 ur azz homeboy!


That's watsup!!:h5:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

815moto said:


> I got some brand new 15x7s in the box. Will sell em for the right price...



Fuck these are nice...anyone got any 13 or 14 they wanna 
gid rida lmk


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## yetti

slangin cardboard said:


> 73olds


Them things look small on that boat. Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

yetti said:


> Them things look small on that boat. Lol


Lol post ur shit


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yetti said:


> Them things look small on that boat. Lol


It's all about mother ships!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

anyone need these http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAGAR-STAR-WIRE-WHEELS-CENTER-CAPS-/251112199093?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a777413b5&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_949


fyi I have not seen new caps like this in 2 years!!!I got the last pair on ebay.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuck these are nice...anyone got any 13 or 14 they wanna
> gid rida lmk



Got some 13,s . They need to be redone if possible. Just taking up room at this point.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for stars


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT for stars


:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Anyone be interested in some weld wheels star wire boxes from the late 70s. It's just 3 boxes and are pretty rough. $40 takes em.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuck these are nice...anyone got any 13 or 14 they wanna
> gid rida lmk


*LOOKING FOR A NOS/CLEAN SETA 
14"Rev Cragar STAR Wire 30 Spoke's
$$$CASH$$$ IN HAND
*PLZ PM ME
THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## Bigsmooth

Getting some firewood for camp up in the mountains with my little ones this summer. Rims were NOS from 1985 about a month before. Decent view at :45 seconds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPNbz4JbH8Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPNbz4JbH8Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT for some Old School shit!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

love those star wires!


----------



## saulgoode

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

Thinking of putting my star wires up for raffle wondering if there would be any takers 4 30spoke 14/6 on 520s 2 14/6 standard in the box


----------



## glendale1952

i am looking for 14/6 reversed let me know what you have!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

14" STANDARDS NOT PERFECT BUT NICE $600 OBO


----------



## WA_TRD_83

hey guys. I just picked up some 14x7 reverse 50 spoke all the way over here in Australia. 
looks like they are hard to get in the USA... so imagine even rarer to see down under!! 

unfortunately like most sets, they are also missing centre caps  
but the wheels themselves seem to be in very good condition










can't wait to get them on my Impala. 
will post up a picture once they are fitted.

Damo


----------



## JustCruisin

Nice!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Sold, off to Htown.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

WA_TRD_83 said:


> hey guys. I just picked up some 14x7 reverse 50 spoke all the way over here in Australia.
> looks like they are hard to get in the USA... so imagine even rarer to see down under!!
> 
> unfortunately like most sets, they are also missing centre caps
> but the wheels themselves seem to be in very good condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to get them on my Impala.
> will post up a picture once they are fitted.
> 
> Damo


Nice..try ebay for caps


----------



## WA_TRD_83

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice..try ebay for caps


will do.

found the centre bore is pretty massive - how do you guys go fitting them up? maybe need to get hub centric rings ?


----------



## JustCruisin

WA_TRD_83 said:


> will do.
> 
> found the centre bore is pretty massive - how do you guys go fitting them up? maybe need to get hub centric rings ?


Can't say I've heard of anyone using those on spokes, but might be worth it.. Any help these old spokes can get can't hurt.. Post up which size ring if you figure it out..


----------



## WA_TRD_83

JustCruisin said:


> Can't say I've heard of anyone using those on spokes, but might be worth it.. Any help these old spokes can get can't hurt.. Post up which size ring if you figure it out..


normally I would say it doesn't matter - but the PCD on these wheels are multi-fit for a variety of stud patterns - so I have no idea how else you would keep them centered? hub centric rings would be the cheapest and easiest way I would have thought so that the weight of the wheels is actually on the wheel hub, not the wheel studs

Damo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Search "star wire lug nuts" on eBay and you will see a variety of different lug sizes for different studs and different washers for offsets also


----------



## thefreshchef

I have a set of 15x7 Star Wire 30 spokes for sale. 5 lug. good condition. with caps. $850


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

These are 14x6 30 spoke weld wheel star wire wheels with brand new 175/70/14 hancook tires.The wheels are clean but not perfect pm me if any questions call 913-406-9930
1000.00 plus shiping


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

15x7 reverse cragar star wires on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15x7-Revers...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d0cb0b679&vxp=mtr


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Big Jaycaddie said:


> These are 14x6 30 spoke weld wheel star wire wheels with brand new 175/70/14 hancook tires.The wheels are clean but not perfect pm me if any questions call 913-406-9930
> 1000.00 plus shiping
> View attachment 646404
> 
> View attachment 646398
> View attachment 646400


ttt


----------



## WA_TRD_83

cleaning up those wheels











white walls white again! 










new centre caps arrived today from Summit Racing










Looking forward to fitting up these wheels on the Impala on the weekend 

Damo


----------



## CustomMachines

now thats some difference 

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

WA_TRD_83 said:


> cleaning up those wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white walls white again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new centre caps arrived today from Summit Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to fitting up these wheels on the Impala on the weekend
> 
> Damo


YES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83

new center caps fit nicely, looks the goods now! 










next step, car fitment


----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## 4FLEETLINE6

Sweet no wires like star wires


----------



## 209impala

WA_TRD_83 said:


> cleaning up those wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white walls white again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new centre caps arrived today from Summit Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to fitting up these wheels on the Impala on the weekend
> 
> Damo


That bright white stuff available in the US?? I've never heard of it. Looks like it works pretty good:thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83

209impala said:


> That bright white stuff available in the US?? I've never heard of it. Looks like it works pretty good:thumbsup:


yeh bro, its from the US, so I assume pretty easy to get your hands on  
check out the Sanctiond website:
http://www.sanctiond.com/


----------



## 209impala

Ok thats Cartoons stuff. I couldnt read the top of the bottle, thanks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Can anybody restore a set of starwires


----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## aztecsef1

Any 13x7 stars out there?


----------



## nailedbuick

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/4233224015.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^Those are badass!!


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## mylowbu76

*Mighty Starwires & Whitewall tires*

New to the site but not new to the lifestyle... Here's my contribution to the thread,OLDSCHOOL POR VIDA...


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

TTT for that Malibu. Some of that 70's gangster funk!


----------



## ABRAXASS

mylowbu76 said:


> New to the site but not new to the lifestyle... Here's my contribution to the thread,OLDSCHOOL POR VIDA...


That Malibu is the shit. Don't know why people sleep on them.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

mylowbu76 said:


> New to the site but not new to the lifestyle... Here's my contribution to the thread,OLDSCHOOL POR VIDA...


 love that old school lowrider style not really into the newer style lowriders this ride is bad ass


----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## jvasquez

TTT! Any more pics. Looking for a set of 14's for my 70 Rivi.


----------



## Mixteco

Any 13s for sale?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

WA_TRD_83 said:


>


Badass!!


----------



## impalass01

I just picked up 3 13 by seven star wires looking for ones or looking to sell the 3 I have. PM me for pics.


----------



## impalass01




----------



## impalass01

make me an offer on a 3 I do have


----------



## impalass01

SOLD.......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 408972


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## LOWELLRIDER

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


Them OG 50 spokes still look good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Them OG 50 spokes still look good.


uffin:


----------



## impalass01

rims are for sale again local guy bullshitting


----------



## CAMARADAS65

Found a set of 14x6 30 spoke but wondering if they are hard to polish up? This wheels also have no seals right, all solid at spokes.


----------



## impalass01

TTT.


----------



## impalass01

13/7


----------



## impalass01

all boxed up ready to go


----------



## impalass01

sold to (JustCruisin) enjoy em bro.....


----------



## EastLosRider

anyone have a set in socal for sale? PM me


----------



## jvasquez

My 70 Riviera project. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/522154-good-news-1970-buick-riviera.html


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^Real nice.....


----------



## 209impala




----------



## JustCruisin

Starwires are as old as me.. uffin:


----------



## Raise Up

Does anyone know where I can buy a new set of the 30-spoke Fat Wires that T
Truespokes was selling a while back?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

. Pat will be making "30"spoke soon / the small nip you see is a Dayton size


----------



## Tami at Zeus

There are still existing "GrandDaddy" pattons on these, so we can never build them but we are able to repair them, if you ever have a problem


----------



## Raise Up

Cool, can you keep me informed when they go into production? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Raise Up said:


> Cool, can you keep me informed when they go into production?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I will for sure try, and if I lose track of this thread, please check the Zeus thread in approx 8 weeks or so for updates


----------



## Raise Up

Ok and thanks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baggedmitsu

Looking for a set of 14s in so cal. Email is best [email protected]


----------



## nailedbuick

Anyone have a set of clean 50 spokes?

Thanks


----------



## jvasquez

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^Real nice.....


Gracias.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## jvasquez

Saturday mounted a new set of 175/75's on my 70 Rivi.


----------



## Raise Up

jvasquez said:


> Saturday mounted a new set of 175/75's on my 70 Rivi.
> View attachment 1288866


Do you mind me asking where you got them from and for how much?


----------



## jvasquez

The spot in the picture Royal Discount resells the Lowrider Radials, mount and balance cost me 425.


----------



## 85Caprice

Anybody got any pics of box caprices on some star wires? Been wondering how that would look


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Tami said:


> View attachment 1262474
> 
> 
> 
> There are still existing "GrandDaddy" pattons on these, so we can never build them but we are able to repair them, if you ever have a problem


patents**


----------



## fontaine4

Anybody selling a set of 15" fwd 30 spokes weld/cragar


----------



## Raise Up

Tami said:


> View attachment 1262474
> 
> 
> 
> There are still existing "GrandDaddy" pattons on these, so we can never build them but we are able to repair them, if you ever have a problem


Does that include rechroming?


----------



## bigern

HEY BROTHER DO YOU STILL HAVE 3 STARWIRES FOR SALE?


----------



## albertm505

I got a set of 14x7 30 spoke cragar wheels (standard) for sale. they are flawless, missing one cap


----------



## SAUL

Star Wire Classics


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics


Dang, those are sick. I had a couple of sets of those in 13's I loved those wheels. Haven't seen any in a long time. 
Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## dougieboy8

Hey Saul! I just bought a set of standard off set classic starwires like these. I'm looking for two caps and possibly more. (to replace the ones that WILL get stolen here in the LBC at some point Haha.) Any line on where I can locate? I might get them reversed now that I see how sick yours look!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

aztecsef1 said:


> Any 13x7 stars out there?



i have a set of 13's, they're a lil rusty but still not for sale...
sorry, this is the only pic i have of them right now...


----------



## 209impala

I may have a set of 30 spoke rev coming up! Not sure if I want to get rid of them just yet, but I don't need 2 sets! I'll keep you vatos posted.


----------



## maestro_619

anyone have a set of 13x7?


----------



## dougieboy8

I'm in need of two classic starwire caps. Anybody have a line on them? Does anybody know of any other cap that would fit them?


----------



## 209impala

maestro_619 said:


> anyone have a set of 13x7?


Get my # from David homie


----------



## 1938_MASTER

scored this set of 14's last month


----------



## 09joser661

Got sum for sale pm me or call 6614314175


----------



## big gonzo

albertm505 said:


> I got a set of 14x7 30 spoke cragar wheels (standard) for sale. they are flawless, missing one cap


Are these still available


----------



## 09joser661

These are it.
CAM00047.jpg (302.1 KB)


----------



## WA_TRD_83

some photos from a wedding I did last month. the bride loved the Star Wires so much - photographer got a shot of just the wheel


----------



## S.J convrt59

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## SAUL

Star Wire Classics


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Bad Ass.......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics


Sicc!!!


----------



## SAUL

TTT:sunglasses:


----------



## bigern

STILL HAVE THESE WHEEL? IF SO ARE THEY FOR SALE?


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics


How much would these go for a set of 13's if someone had a set for sale?


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## FreddieD

Looking for a clean set of 15x7-5 on 5's.
30 spoke standard


----------



## solid citizen

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics



Wow, those are bad as fucc! You always got all the good shit! :thumbsup: 






Tami said:


> Pat will be making "30"spoke soon


:shocked:


----------



## SAUL

Thanks:+1:


----------



## bigern

ARE STAR WIRE CLASSICS FOR SALE,IF SO ARE THEY 13's AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## troytagvtown

I picked up s set of 14" 30spokes today. Missing caps and could use some new chrome..
Might clean up..not too bad for 50.00


----------



## EastLosRider

SAUL said:


> Star Wire Classics


How much?


----------



## 209impala

Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

209impala said:


> Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


I got a have these if you ever sell them Frank


----------



## 209impala

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I got a have these if you ever sell them Frank


:nono: Sorry Nick I don't think I could ever sell em!


----------



## JustCruisin

Those suckers look CLEAN!


----------



## jar079

Got these Star 30 spoke for sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/321840878582?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jun007

Any for sale?


----------



## Maricoparider




----------



## Lots_a_lows

Does anyone know who rebuilds star wires?


----------



## WA_TRD_83

can anyone tell me if star wires can be tuned ? or once they are set they are set? cos mine got a bit of wobble in them


----------



## God's Son2

Ttt


----------



## GlasshouseSWR

I have a decent set of 15x7s laying around.


----------



## Peterockn

So you can Rechrome hubs to?


----------



## gabendacutlass

Lots_a_lows said:


> Does anyone know who rebuilds star wires?


U have any luck finding a rebuilder?


----------



## gabendacutlass

These are some bad ass wheel have a pair in need of rebuild if anybody knows somebody?


----------

